# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  اسعار العملات وتاثيرها على على السوق المصرى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## الغنيمى

14-2-2009
العلاقة الفنية بين اسعار الدولار والجنية الأسترلينى واليورو والين اليابانى ، ومدى تأثيرها على اسعار شهادات الأيداع الدولية ومؤشر السوق المصرى.
الآليات المستخدمة فى الأستراتيجية
المتوسطات المتحركة : 10 ،34 ، 50 فى الأجل المتوسط ، 100 ، 200 فى الأجل الطويل . تحليل كلاسيكى ، تحليل التوافق مستويات التراجع والتمدد لفيبوناتشى
الهدف : محاولة استقراء آليات تطويق الأزمة المالية العالمية لوقف الهبوط بمؤشر السوق المصرى .
شارت الأسترلينى /دولار 
فى الداون ترند ومحاولة بناء نمط ايجابى " وتد هابط لوقف الهبوط ، والأغلاق تحت المتوسط المتحرك 10 ، 34 ، والوضع حتى الآن مطمئن بالأغلاق على 1.44350 ولكنه غير مستقر  الا باختراق مؤشر السعر لمتوسط 50 عند 1.45902 ، اختراق لأعلى ايجابى.
الشارت واضغط على شريط عنوان الصورة تظهر بحجم أكبر  
المقاومات
1.4564
1.4693
1.4816
الدعوم
1.4312
1.4189
1.406
شارت اليورو / دولار
قى الداون ترند ومحاولة بناء نمط  محايد  " مثلث متماثل لوقف الهبوط ، والأغلاق على متوسط المتحرك 10 ، والوضع حتى الآن مطمئن ولكنه غير مستقر الا باختراق مؤشر السعر لمتوسط 34 ، اختراق ايجابى.
المقاومت
1.2992
1.3076
1.3155
الدعوم
1.2829
1.2751
1.2666
الشارت    
السوق المصرى
قى الداون ترند ومحاولة بناء نمط ايجابى " وتد هابط لوقف الهبوط ، والأغلاق فوق المتوسط المتحرك 10 ،وقيمته 3587 ، واغلق المؤشر على 3600.79 نقطة  والوضع حتى الآن مطمئن ، ولكنه غير مستقر لعدم اختراق مؤشر السعر للمتوسط  المتحرك 34 وقيمته 3934     
المقاومة
3630
3658
3700
الدعم
3560
3517
3490  
اوراسكوم للأنشاء والصناعة
المقاومة
105.76
107.93
109
نقطة محورية
104.63
لدعم
102.46
101.33
99.16
اوراسكوم تليكوم القابضة
المقاومة
22.37
23.25
23.8
نقطة محورية
21.81
الدعم
20.93
20.37
19.5 
البنك التجارى الدولى
المقاومة 
34.43
34.86
35.55
نقطة محورية
33.74
الدعم
33.31
32.62
32.19

----------


## الغنيمى

4-3-2009
مؤشر السوق egx30
والأغلاق على 3559 والوضع مطمئن ، فالمتوسط المتحرك 10 يعادل 3570 ، والمتوسط المتحرك 34 اقترب من مؤشر السعر وقيمته 3735 والقيمة متناقصة مع الزمن دليل على ان السوق فى مرحلة التكتل والتجميع . وان شاء الله التقاطع الإيجابى لمتوسط 34 من الأعلى الى الأسفل مع المتوسط المتحرك 10 من الأسفل الى الأعلى سوف يعطى دلالة على قوة وتماسك السوق ودخول سيولة جديدة فى الجلسات التالية .
الشارت   
مؤشر egx70 
مجرد مؤشر تابع فى حركته للمؤشر الرئيسى egx30  
الشارت   
اوراسكوم للأنشاء والصناعة 
ومرحلة التكتل والتجميع التى يمر بها السهم فالمتوسط المتحرك 10 يعادل 113.46 ، والمتوسط المتحرك 34 يعادل 114.32واقتربت الورقة من احداث التقاطع الأيجابى لدخول مضارب السوينجات وشد الورقة لأعلى وشد السوق .

----------


## الغنيمى

"بايونيرز " تقوم بدارسة مبدئية لبحث جدوى التقدم بعرض لشراء " القاهرة للإسكان" 
 مباشر  	الاربعاء 4 مارس 2009 10:07 ص     
أعلنت شركة "بايونيرز القابضة للاستثمارات المالية " عن قيامها بدراسة مبدئية لشركة " القاهرة للإسكان والتعمير "للوقوف على مدى جدوى تقديم عرض شراء لها وسوف تعرض نتائج تلك الدراسة المبدئية بعد الانتهاء منها على مجلس إدارة الشركة لاتخاذ القرار المناسب .  
أوضحت بايونيرز فى بيان لها اليوم أن لديها رؤية إستثمارية إيجابية تجاه شركة القاهرة للإسكان والتعمير وتم ترجمة هذه الرؤية الإيجابية بعمليات شراء في محفظة الشركة الاستثمارية.  
ويتوزع هيكل ملكية القاهرة للإسكان بين شركة شبكشى ديفلوبمنت آند تريدنج  بنسبة 0.01 % و شركة شبكشى للتنمية والتجارة - السعودية بنسبة 0.01 % و شركة الشرق للتجارة والتسويق  بنسبة0.01 % وشركة إيجل أوفر سيز بنسبة 0.01 % وشركة بلونابل ليمتد  بنسبة 0.4 % و شركة جازيل ليمتد  بنسبة 0.01 % و توجد نسبة 89.9% لباقى المساهمين .

----------


## الغنيمى

الشركات المدرجةبمؤشر EGX70  ابتداء 1-1-2008 بقيمة 1000 نقطة .  
roto.ca رواد السياحة - رواد
phtv.ca بيراميزا للفنادق والقرىالسياحية - بيراميزا
scts.ca قناة السويس لتوطين التكنولوجيا
mprc.ca المصريه لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى
poul.ca القاهرة للدواجن
epco.ca المصرية للدواجن
ggcc.ca الجيزةالعامة للمقاولات والاستثمارالعقارى
edfm.ca مطاحن شرق الدلتا
cefm.ca مطاحن مصر الوسطي
mpco.ca المنصورة للدواجن
uegc.ca الصعيد العامة للمقاولات
ecmi.ca المقاولات المصريه-مختار ابراهيم
nccw.ca شركة النصر للأعمال المدنية
edbm.ca المصرية لتطوير صناعة البناء (ليفت سلاب مصر )
elna.ca النصر لتصنيع الحاصلات الزراعية
sugr.ca الدلتا للسكر
mils.ca مطاحن ومخابز شمال القاهرة
wcdf.ca مطاحن وسط وغرب الدلتا
gssc.ca العامة للصوامع والتخزين
orwe.ca النساجون الشرقيون للسجاد
east.ca الشرقية للدخان - ايسترن كومباني
phar.ca المصرية الدولية للصناعات الدوائية - ايبيكو
bioc.ca جلاكسو سميثكلاين
mich.ca مصر لصناعة الكيماويات
pach.ca البويات والصناعات الكيماوية - باكين
mosc.ca مصر للزيوت و الصابون
egas.ca غاز مصر
rubx.ca روبكس لتصنيع البلاستيك
ecap.ca العز للسيراميك و البورسلين - الجوهره
prcl.ca العامة لمنتجات الخزف والصيني
cera.ca العربية للخزف - اراسمكو
suce.ca السويس للاسمنت
mbsc.ca مصر بنى سويف للاسمنت
egal.ca مصر للالومنيوم
engc.ca الصناعات الهندسية المعمارية للانشاء والتعمير - ايكون
alcn.ca الاسكندرية لتداول الحاويات والبضائع
smfr.ca سماد مصر (ايجيفرت)
neda.ca شمال الصعيد للتنمية والانتاج الزراعى (نيوداب)
saud.ca بنك التمويل المصري السعودي
deve.ca البنك الوطني للتنمية
expa.ca البنك المصري لتنمية الصادرات
hdbk.ca بنك التعمير والاسكان
faita.ca بنك فيصل الاسلامي المصري - بالدولار
dein.ca الدلتا للتأمين
unit.ca المتحدة للاسكان والتعمير
daph.ca التعمير والاستشارات الهندسية
elsh.ca الشمس للاسكان والتعمير
mena.ca مينا للاستثمار السياحي والعقاري
gihd.ca الغربية الاسلامية للتنمية العمرانية
cira.ca القاهره للإستثمار والتنمية العقاريه
aivc.ca العرفة للاستثمارات والاستشارات
auto.ca جى بى اوتو
raya.ca راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات
uefm.ca مطاحن مصر العليا
spin.ca الاسكندرية للغزل والنسيج (سبينالكس)
amoc.ca الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية
zeot.ca الزيوت المستخلصة ومنتجاتها
glas.ca الوطنية للزجاج والبلور
lcsw.ca ليسيكو مصر
dcrc.ca دلتا للانشاء والتعمير
scem.ca اسمنت سيناء
alum.ca الالومنيوم العربية
nasr.ca النصر لصناعة المحولات - الماكو
csag.ca القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية
cieb.ca بنك كريدي اجريكول مصر
nsgb.ca البنك الاهلي سوستية جنرال
cana.ca بنك قناة السويس
fait.ca بنك فيصل الاسلامي المصرية بالجنية
ccrs.ca الخليجية الكندية للاستثمار العقاري العربي
nmph.ca النيل للكبريت والمساكن الخشبية الجاهزة
اغلاق اليوم الأربعاء 4-3-2009 على 443.1 نقطة

----------


## الغنيمى

شوف الشارت ده اختراق 22 على نمط فنى broadening wedges descending 
, وتد متسع هابط مستهدفه صاعد فى 3 جلسات جاب  80% من نقطة الأختراق فى جلسة اليوم نفذ اعلى سعر40.24  واخر عملية 33.54 
القمة فى 6-7-2007 كانت 57.95 
وفى  19-3-2008 أعلى سعر 50.9 
خلى بالك ان السهم لم يعمل قمة أعلى فى 2008 على الرغم ان المؤشر كان 12039 
امتداد الخط الواصل بين القمتان يعادل 45  اختراقها كلام تانى خالص ، كنوز مدفونة فى البورصة المصرية ، ويعاب على السهم كتحليل فنى  ضعف التداول كشركات الأسمدة عموما.
الشارت اسمنت حلوان 5-3-2009
[url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url

----------


## الغنيمى

مرتفعاً بـ 28.8% : "أسمنت حلوان" يحقق أعلى سعر منذ 8 أشهر 
 مباشر  	الخميس 5 مارس 2009 11:02 ص       
واصل سهم "أسمنت حلوان ارتفاعته القياسية لليوم الثانى على التوالي بعد أن سجل خلال الدقائق الأولى من جلسة اليوم ارتفاعًا قدره 28.8% ليقفز من مستوى 27.95 جنيه وصولا إلى 36 جنيه وذلك بعد التداول على 750 سهم بقيمة بلغت 27 الف جنيه من خلال 9 صفقات .  
وسجل السهم خلال الدقائق الأولى من الجلسة مستوى 40.24 جنيه وهو أعلى سعر للسهم منذ 23 يونيو 2008 اى منذ مايقرب من 8 شهور تقريبا.  
جاءت هذه الارتفاعات التى يشهدها السهم تزامناً مع أعلان الشركة موخراً عن أنها سوف تقوم بشراء كامل أسهمها من السوق مشيرة إلى أن الغرض من قيام الشركة بشراء أسهمها هو الحفاظ على استقرار قيمة السهم وجعله أكثر تعبيراً عن المركز المالي القوى للشركة، وتنوى الشركة بعد إتمام عملية شرائها لأسهمها إعدام تلك الأسهم وتخفيض رأسمالها المصدر ترتيباً على ذلك، وذلك وفقاً للشروط وخلال الآجال الزمنية التى يحددها قانون الشركات رقم 159 لسنة 1981 وقواعد قيد واستمرار قيد وشطب الأوراق المالية بالبورصة المصرية.  
أكد عمر عبد العزيز مهنا رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة أسمنت حلوان أن سعر شراء أسهم الشركة سيكون بسعر السوق دون تحديد مستوى سعري معين لعملية الشراء.  
من ناحية أخرى، أشار مهنا (الذى يرأس مجلس إدارة شركة أسمنت السويس وأسمنت حلوان وطرة للأسمنت) أنه سيتم الإعلان عن نتائج أعمال تلك الشركات عقب اعتمادها من مراقب الحسابات متوقعاً تحقيق معدلات نمو جيدة فى أرباحهم خلال عام 2008.    
يبلغ رأسمال شركة" أسمنت حلوان " المصدر والمدفوع نحو  1.176 مليار جنيه موزعاً على نحو 117.696 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 10 جنيهات للسهم.

----------


## الغنيمى

مصانع جديدة لإنتاج الأسمدة الفوسفاتية باستثمارات قدرها‏10‏ مليارات جنيه 
 الأهرام المصرية  	السبت 7 مارس 2009 10:02 ص       
في إطار خطة الدولة لمساندة قطاع الصناعة‏,‏ وتقديم المزيد من التيسيرات والحوافز للمستثمرين‏,‏ اتخذت الحكومة إجراءات جديدة لتشجيع الاستثمار الصناعي‏,‏ وزيادة القيمة المضافة‏,‏ والثروة المعدنية‏.‏  
وقد اتفقت وزارة التجارة والصناعة مع وزارة الإسكان والتنمية العمرانية علي تأجيل سداد‏75%‏ من قيمة الأقساط والفوائد علي الأراضي المخصصة للمشروعات الصناعية بالمدن الصناعية الجديدة لهيئة المجتمعات العمرانية‏,‏ ويسري التأجيل علي الفترة من أول نوفمبر الماضي حتي نهاية العام الحالي‏,‏ علي أن يتم السداد كقسط أخير بعد‏12‏ شهرا من تاريخ انتهاء مدة السداد المقررة‏.‏  
كما وافقت وزارة المالية علي صرف‏200‏ مليون جنيه إضافية لصندوق دعم المناطق الصناعية التابعة لهيئة التنمية الصناعية‏,‏ وإقامة المرافق فيها‏,‏ وذلك لاستكمال تطويرها بمختلف المحافظات‏,‏ وبذلك يصل إجمالي المساندة التي حصلت عليها المناطق الصناعية خلال العامين الماضيين إلي مليار جنيه‏,‏ يتم إنفاقها علي شبكات الطرق‏,‏ والكهرباء‏,‏ والمياه‏,‏ والصرف الصحي‏.‏  
وفي الوقت نفسه وافق الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء علي استراتيجية وزارة التجارة والصناعة بشأن إقامة مشروعات جديدة لتصنيع الأسمدة الفوسفاتية في مصر‏,‏ والتيسير علي المستثمرين‏.‏  
وصرح المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة بأن الاستراتيجية تشمل الموافقة علي إنشاء مصانع لإنتاج الأسمدة الفوسفاتية‏,‏ وهي صناعة غير كثيفة الاستهلاك للطاقة‏,‏ واشترط رشيد أن تكون هذه المشروعات بنظام المناطق الداخلية‏,‏ وليس بالمناطق الحرة‏,‏ وأن تحصل الدولة علي العناصر النادرة الناتجة عن عمليات تصنيع الأسمدة الفوسفاتية‏,‏ حيث تستخدم هذه العناصر في تشغيل المحطات النووية لتوليد الكهرباء‏.‏  
وأضاف المهندس عمرو عسل رئيس الهيئة العامة للتنمية الصناعية‏:‏ إن‏10‏ شركة تقدمت للهيئة بطلبات لإنتاج الأسمدة الفوسفاتية‏,‏ باستثمارات مصرية وأجنبية قدرها‏10‏ مليارات جنيه‏ ومن ناحية أخري أعلن الدكتور يوسف بطرس غالي وزير المالية عن إسقاط‏40‏ مليون جنيه فوائد وأقساط القروض التي حصلت عليها نحو‏16‏ ألف أسرة من أبناء سيناء خلال المراحل الأربع الماضية من مشروع تنمية سيناء‏,‏ الذي بدأ منذ عام‏.1986‏  
وقال الوزير‏:‏ إن المشروع‏,‏ الذي يقام بالتعاون مع الأمم المتحدة وبرنامجها للعون الغذائي‏,‏ يستهدف تشجيع أبناء سيناء علي الاستقرار من خلال إنشاء مصدر مياه مناسب‏,‏ وبناء تجمعات سكنية يسهل مدها بالخدمات التعليمية والصحية‏,‏ مع تزويدهم بالمواد الغذائية‏,‏ ويصدر الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء قرارا خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة لاستكمال إجراءات إسقاط تلك الديون‏.‏  
كما خصصت وزارة المالية نحو‏350‏ مليون جنيه للتعاقد مع ما يقرب من‏100‏ ألف معلم مساعد‏,‏ لمواجهة العجز في هيئات التدريس بالمراحل التعليمية المختلفة في بعض المحافظات‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي تعديل عقود‏80‏ ألف مدرس لتصبح عقودا مميزة‏.‏

----------


## الغنيمى

سهم فى السوق المصرى اصابة مرض الرأس والكنفان فى القمة وحقق الهدف الهابط 14.5 ولم يعطى اشارة شراء  ،  التداول فى منطقة الأفراط فى البيع الشراء بدون أشارة مؤكدة ، وقد تحاورت مع احد خبراء النماذج فى الجمعية المصرية لدعم وتدريب المستثمرين هل تحقيق السهم للهدف الهابط لنمط الرأس والكتافان فى القمة السلبى ، هل مجرد تحقيق الهدف الهابط  يعكس السهم الأتجاه ، لم يخرج النقاش الى نتيجة الا انه على الشارت ان يبنى فى القاع نمط ايجابى وتبداء زيادة التداول على الورقة عند الأرتفاع وتقل عند جنى الأرباح . السهم اخر عملية 14.8 .
الشارت وكلى لأسيك للتعدين

----------


## الغنيمى

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بكل  خير بمناسبة ذكرى المولد النبوى الشريف الطاهر  
علينا وعلى الأمة الأسلامية ان شاء الله  
اللهم آمين

----------


## الغنيمى

رؤيتنا للسوق
المتوسط المتحرك 34 القادم من الأعلى وقيمته 3713.07 فى طريقة للتقاطع الأيجابى مع المتوسط المتحرك 10 القادم من الأسفل والمتجه لأعلى وقيمته 3624.55 ، التقاطع الإيجابى اشارة دخول قوية للمضاربة على رفع السعر.
اغلاق جلسة الحميس 3700.76

----------


## الغنيمى

الشارت على الوكلى اول اشارة لكسر خط الترند الهابط باللون الأحمر اشارة مؤكدة ان السوق انهى الهبوط ، ويتم التأكيد ببار سعر أعلى من بار سعر الأسبوع الحالى . وان شاء الله السوق مقبل على موجة صعود لتعويض بعض خسائره فى الأجل المتوسط
الشارت 12-3-2009

----------


## الغنيمى

خمسة سكالوب هابط هى رحلة هبوط السهم 
Scallops and Descending
الحرف اللاتينى  J
وتم انفلات بار السعر من خط الترند الهابط كما هو واضح على الشارت
اشارة مبكرة لعكس الترند الهابط الأغلاق فوق 0.37 سنت 
شارت النعيم القابضة
13-3-2009

----------


## الغنيمى

للمتاجرة T+0 فى جلسة الأحد شارت سبق رفعة للقاهرة للأسكان والتوصية كانت موفقة 
الشراء 5.09
والبيع 5.47 اخر قمة حدث عندها جنى ارباح 
الشارت يسمى المضاربة بطريقة انماط التوافق ونسب فيبوناتشى
النمط الفنى الفراشات الصاعدة
الدعم 4.7
5.03
المقاومة
5.59
على النسبة 61.8% كما هى موضحة على الشارت
النسبة التالية 78.6% على 6.42 تقريبا 
الشارت

----------


## sadk

> كل عام وأنتم جميعا بكل خير بمناسبة ذكرى المولد النبوى الشريف الطاهر  
> علينا وعلى الأمة الأسلامية ان شاء الله  
> اللهم آمين

 وكل عام وانتم بخير اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
معلش المعايده اتاخرت شويه 
وللاسف فانا لا اتعامل مع البورصه المصريه حتى الان  
تمنياتى بالتوفيق

----------


## الغنيمى

شارتات للمقارنة 
مؤشر السوق مع اوراسكوم للأنشاء والصناعة 
وان شاء الله على اسعار الورقة فى الجى دى أر الورقة تشد السوق لأعلى ليعطى المؤشر أول أشارة لكسر الترند الهابط  
تقولى ليه االشارت يحدثنا 
فى القمة خلى بالك من الشارت اللون الأحمر اوراسكوم للأنشاء والمنحى باللون الألسود المؤشر egx30 فى القمة كان الأرتباط قوى معا.
فى القاع معا ايضا ثم تحرك الأسترلينى اما الدولار تحركت للأعلى أوراسكوم للأنشاء بخطوة المفروض يليها المؤشر وخليك معايا نعمل المقارنة الثانية .

----------


## الغنيمى

المقارنة الثانية المؤشر مع اوراسكوم تليكوم
اوراسكوم تليكوم فى القمة عند 11100 قبل مايصعد المؤشر الى 12039 معنى ذلك ان حركة تليكوم فى القمة كانت عكس حركة المؤشر 
وعند تصحيح المؤشر عند 11100 لأسفل كانت علاقة الأرتباط قوية جدا وهبطا معا وتلاقا فى القاع معا والأرتداد ان شاء الله لأعلى معا . 
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

توجد علاقة طردية قوية بين الأسترلينى واوراسكوم انشاء منذ حوالى 26  شهرا فى الأتجاه الصاعد واضحة جدا على الشارت ان اوراسكوم أنشاء استلمت الأتجاه الصاعد فى السوق المصرى وهى ال وصلته 12039 على خبر بيع احدى شركاتها الصفقة ال  11.2 مليار جنية تقريبا وأخذ الوكلاء الأجانب الكوبون وباعو السهم وكله على بره ودى القلوس ال ودت الى انهيار السوق المصرى ليسجل ثالث اسواء تراجع فى العالم 3380 نقطة ووفى ناس لسه بتقول السوق ترند هبوط مع لدغة فى حرف التاء . لماذا مع بريطانيا لكنه فى حرف التاء. شهادات الأيداع الدولية فى بورصة لندن.

----------


## الغنيمى

> وكل عام وانتم بخير اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات
> معلش المعايده اتاخرت شويه 
> وللاسف فانا لا اتعامل مع البورصه المصريه حتى الان  
> تمنياتى بالتوفيق

 شكرا للأخ الفاضل sadk على التهنئة ، وعلى مرورك على الموضوع.

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق
16-3-2009
عند الأرتداد والتجميع من الأسفل تخبرك المتوسطات المتحركة الآسية بقوة دعوم السوق وماهية نقاط المقاومة التى يتم عندها المتاجرة .
المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 10 على 3681.98 باللون الأخضر دعم قوى
المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 34 على 3722.04 باللون الأسود دعم متاجرة  
المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 50 على 3862.56 نقطة مقاومة ردت السوق نتيجة جنى الأرباح فى جلسة الأمس من 3860 
حاول المؤشر الأقتراب من متوسط 50 فى جلسة اليوم ولكن جنى الأرباح فى اوراسكوم أنشاء وأوراسكوم تليكوم انهى الجلسة على 3780 ، ودخلت سيولة أخيرا فى قطاع البنروكيماويات المالية والصناعية المصرية واسيك للتعدين ومصر لصناعة الكيماويات والعربية للأستثمارات والتنمية aicr .  
وان شاء الله يحافظ السوق على التداول فوق نقاط  المتوسطات المتحركة  10 ، 34 على التوالى .
الشارت

----------


## نور المصرى

سيد بك الغنيمى 
للأسف لم أرى موضوعك إلا الأن 
تحليلات رائعة كعادتك 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## الغنيمى

التداول مستمر والأسهم تتماسك ، اليور والأسترلينى يحقق مكاسب امام الدولار والين اليابانى يتراجع ام الدولار.
بتوقيت القاهرة الساعة 8.13 دقيقة شمعة اختراق قوية على الزوج EUR/USD  يصل بالسعر الى 1.3534 ارتفاع قياسى فى خمس دقائق  
وفى نفس التوقيت على الزوج GBP/USD  يصل السعر الى 1.4341 ارتفاع قياسى فى خمس دقلئق.
تزامن مع اختراق الدوا جونز 7500 نقطة محققا ارتداد صاعد 1000 نقطة .
ونجح مؤشر السوق المصرى فى اختراق متوسط 50 نقطة المقاومة النفسية 3860 ، ونجح فى اعطاء اشارة دخول جديدة بالتقاطع الإيجابى لمتوسط 10 مع متوسط 34  ، اشارة دخول سيولة جديدة لمضارب قصير ومتوسط الأجل ، بأذن الله يكمل المؤشر تصحيحة للأعلى صاعدا  ليعوض بعض خسائرة ، تمسك بأسعار اسهمك فالتداول مستمر.
الشارت وواضح الأختراق الناجح لمتوسط 50 يوم والتقاطع الإيجابى للمتوسط التحرك الآسى 10 مع 34

----------


## الغنيمى

> سيد بك الغنيمى 
> للأسف لم أرى موضوعك إلا الأن 
> تحليلات رائعة كعادتك 
> بارك الله فيك

 الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على مجاملنك المشجعة على بذل المزيد من الجهد والعطاء.

----------


## الغنيمى

23-3-2009
التداول مستمر والأسهم تتماسك ، اليور والأسترلينى يحقق مكاسب امام الدولار الزوج EUR/USD يصل بالسعر الى 1.3738 ارتفاع قياسى  
و الزوج GBP/USD يصل السعر الى 1.4647 ارتفاع قياسى 
وأغلق الدوا جونز على صعود قوى 7775.86 نقطة
واخترق مؤسر السوق المصرى حاجز 4000 واغلق على صعود 4086.18
وقد سبق وتم التنوية الى وجود علاقة طرية فى الأتجاه الصاعد للجنية الأسترلينى مع قائد السوق المصرى اوراسكوم للأنشاء والصناعة لشد السوق لأعلى وتقوم الوصيف اوراسكوم تليكوم بالبناء من الأسفل االى الأعلى لرد اعتبار السوق المصرى كأحد الأسواق الصاعدة الواعدة بالمنطقة .
وقد حدث نقطة التقاء ايجابية فى السوق المصرى لتقاطع المتوسط المتحرك 10 من الأسفل صعودا مع المتوسط المتحرك 50 ان شاء الله فى جلسة الغد يحاول المؤشر اختراق حاجز المقاومة 4200

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق
النمط الإيجابى الوتد الهابط مع الأستعانة ببعض الأدوات الفنية 
توقعنا اداء جيد وتماسك السوق وأشرنا الى التقاطع الإيجابى للمتوسط المتحرك الاسى 10 مع 50 
وان يغلق مؤشر السوق أعلى من قيمتهما .
فى موسعة الأنماط الفنية لتوماس أشار الى المتوسط البسيط 9 مع المتوسط البسيط 50 ، أغلاق بار السعر  أعلى يكون الأداء جيد والسوق متماسك ، والمتوسط البسيط فى الأسواق الكاملة التى تتبع الى حد كبير التحليل الفنى والأنماط الفنية .
فى السوق المصرى انت متابع معنا اننى اعتمد على المتوسطات المتحركة الأسية على التوالى 10 34 50 فى الأجل المتوسط ، 100 ، 200 فى الأجل الطويل . سوف نؤجل الحديث عن المتوسطات المتحركة  100  بعد الأغلاق فوق 5500 ان شاء الله . و المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 بعد الأغلاق فوق 6100 إن شاء الله .
وان شاء الله التركيز فى الأجل المتوسط على المتوسطات المتحركة الآسية 10 ،34 ، 50  
الشارت المرفق يوضح تماسك السوق والأداء الجيد للنمط الإيجابى الوتد الهابط طالما الأغلاق فوق نقطة  القطع الإيجابى للمتوسطات المتحركة الآسية 10 مع 50 معنى ذلك ان نقطة القطع الأيجابى 3860  كانت نقطة تحول فى اداء السوق المصرى لأعلى لتعويض وتقليص خسائرة .
السوق متماسك وقوى ونقطة المقاومة 4600 نقلة نوعية فى اداء السوق المصرى الجلسات القادمة .
الشارت وموضح التقاطع الأيجابى لمتوسط 10 مع 50 والأغلاق أعلى من قيمتهما .

----------


## الغنيمى

السوق بنظره هادئه الجلسات القادمة 
عند البناء من الأسفل الى الأعلى اول نقطة صانع السوق عينه عليها بعد اختراق المتوسط المتحرك  الآسى 50  هى المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 100 وقيمتها 4473.71 اختراقها بحجم تداول عالى مع صعود جماعى بالقطاعات والأغلاق على صعود . نقله نوعية فى أداء السوق المصرى لرد أعتباره كأحد الأسواق الناشئة الصاعدة فى المنطقة ولتقليل خسائره التى منى بها من جراء تداعيات الأزمة الماليه العالمية . وسيكولوجى الهوامير والتحليلات الفنية المشوهه.
الشارت وموضح قيمة المتوسط المتحرك 100 وقيمته 4473.71 
3-4-2009  
.

----------


## الغنيمى

> السوق بنظره هادئه الجلسات القادمة 
> عند البناء من الأسفل الى الأعلى اول نقطة صانع السوق عينه عليها بعد اختراق المتوسط المتحرك  الآسى 50  هى المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 100 وقيمتها 4473.71 اختراقها بحجم تداول عالى مع صعود جماعى بالقطاعات والأغلاق على صعود . نقله نوعية فى أداء السوق المصرى لرد أعتباره كأحد الأسواق الناشئة الصاعدة فى المنطقة ولتقليل خسائره التى منى بها من جراء تداعيات الأزمة الماليه العالمية . وسيكولوجى الهوامير والتحليلات الفنية المشوهه.
> الشارت وموضح قيمة المتوسط المتحرك 100 وقيمته 4473.71 
> 3-4-2009  
> .

 من على الشارت المح اختراق بار السعر لمؤشر المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 100 لأسفل فوق عند 11100 قلنا ياناس خروج وهذا يسمى الهدم من الأعلى للأسفل . طيب خد بالك عند البناء من الأسفل الى الأعلى ، والأختراق الإيجابى  من الأسفل للأعلى لمتوسط المتحرك 100 عند 4473 بنقول أن شاء الله ياناس دخول ، طيب واذا لم يسنطع المؤشر الأختراق نوصى بالمتاجرة يمعنى البيع عند نقطة مقاومة قوية واعادة الشراء عند نقاط الدعوم السابق اختراقها .
 حقا... لقد مر وقت طويل...

----------


## الغنيمى

القاع المستديرة  ، من اقوى انماط التجميع الأنعكاسية والسهم اغلق على المتوسط المتحرك 100 
عدد الأسهم 25  مليون
السهم أعلن عن تجنيب الأرباح بالكامل لدعم رأس المال العامل ، لتنفيذ الخطط المستقبلية .
القيمة الأسمية 10 
الشارت اسيك للنعدين

----------


## الغنيمى

اختراق ناجح لخط الترند الهابط وعلى نمط فنى سمكة القرش 32 وبحجم تداول عالى، السهم اعلن عن زيادة رأس المال نصف سهم مجانى لكل سهم ، وجارى انهاء الموافقات 
عدد الأسهم 400 مليون
بعد الأدراج 600 مليون
القيمة الأسمية 2 جتيه
عملاق قادم  
الشارت بالم هيلز للتعمير

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق6-4-2009
نقل الحركة 
بعد ان عانى السوق المصرى من  Measured Move Bearish البيرش وكانت الحركة متشائمة ومستمرة حتى وصل الى 3380 قاع السوق . 
والحمد الله اختراق نقطة قياس الحرك الثالث المتشائم والأخير 4789  فى جلسة اليوم يعند بالقاع الأخير 3380. وقد حدث نقل الحركة بالفعل من الأستمرارى المتشائم ، الى الأستمرارى المتفائل . قالحمد الله .
فى جلسة الغد  البداية : بداية الرالى لجنى الأرباح ، وتغطية بعض الفجوات ، وخاصة فى الأسهم صاحبة الأختراقات بالفجوة الثالثة وتغلق على انخفاض ، اما الأسهم التى لايوجد بها فجوات سعرية قد تتماسك وتغلق على صعود . فالسوق تصحيح مرحلة واحد من الحراك الأول البولش    Measured Move Bullish الأستمرارى طويل الأجل .
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

فرانس تليكوم لا تعتزم تحسين عرضها لشراء اسهم في موبينيل 
 وكالة رويترز للأنباء  	الثلاثاء 7 أبريل 2009 9:11 م     
 قال نائب المدير التنفيذي لمجموعة فرانس تليكوم جان ايف لاروتورو يوم الثلاثاء انها لن تحسن عرضها لشراء الاسهم المتبقية في الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول (موبينيل) بعدما رفضت السلطات المصرية العرض المقدم.  
وقال جان ايف لاروتورو المسؤول عن تطوير الاعمال الدولية في المجموعة في مقابلة مع رويترز "لا نعتزم تقديم عرض اخر." واضاف "انا دائما مستعد للتحدث لكن ليس عندي عرض ثان في مكان ما."  
وقالت الهيئة العامة لسوق المال المصرية يوم الثلاثاء ان عرض فرانس تليكوم لشراء حصة 49 في المئة من شركة موبينيل اقل من السعر الذي امرت به هيئة تحكيم تابعة لغرفة التجارة الدولية.  
وعرضت فرانس تليكوم 200 جنيه مصري (35.57 دولار) للسهم بعلاوة بمقدار الثلث على سعر اقفال الاحد الماضي مما يعني عرضا بقيمة 1.3 مليار يورو (76 ر1 مليار دولار).  
والشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول مملوكة بنسبة 51 في المئة لشركة قابضة تمتلك فرانس تليكوم منها 71.25 في المئة مقابل 28.75 في المئة لشركة اوراسكوم تليكوم. وامر قرار التحكيم اوراسكوم ببيع حصتها في الشركة القابضة الى فرانس تليكوم.  
وتمتلك اوراسكوم حصة 20 في المئة من موبينيل بصورة مباشرة في حين ان حصة 29 في المئة الباقية مطروحة في البورصة بصورة حرة.  
وقال لاروتورو ان سعر 273.26 جنيه للسهم مقابل حصة 49 في المئة في موبينيل والذي اشارت اليه اوراسكوم "غير موجود".  
واضاف ان فرانس تليكوم لا تعتزم بالضرورة اخراج موبينيل من البورصة المصرية.  
(الدولار يساوي 5.623 جنيه مصري)  
(الدولار يساوي 0.7389 يورو)

----------


## الغنيمى

فرانس تليكوم تطالب أوراسكوم تسليمها أسهم موبينيل وأوراسكوم تؤكد التزامها بقرار 
وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط الجمعة 10 أبريل  
مع إنتهاء المدة الزمنية المحددة لتنفيذ قرار التحكيم الخاص بحصة أوراسكوم فى شركة موبينيل، طلبت شركة فرانس تليكوم من شركة أوراسكوم تليكوم تسليمها الأسهم التي تملكها في شركة موبينيل بإنتهاء 30 يوم من قرار التحكيم.  
وأوضحت فرانس تليكوم فى بيان صحفى اليوم أن أسهم موبينيل الخاصة بشركة اوراسكوم تليكوم مازالت تحت الرهن حيث أن شركة أوراسكوم تليكوم لم تنتهي بعد من فك رهن هذه الأسهم لدى البنوك الراهنة لهذه الأسهم. 
وأضاف البيان: "حيث أن قرار التحكيم قد أخذ في إعتباره هذه الحالة وألزم شركة أوراسكوم تليكوم بغرامة تأخير قدرها 50 الف دولار امريكي لكل يوم تأخير من تنفيذ للحكم وذلك إبتداءا من تاريخ 10 إبريل وحتى التطبيق الكامل لقرار التحكيم، فإن شركة فرانس تليكوم تطالب شركة أوراسكوم تليكوم بحل الصعوبات التي لديها مع دائنيها في أسرع وقت ممكن وتأكيد الموعد المحدد الذي سوف يتم فيه رفع الرهن عن هذه الأسهم و تسليمها إلى شركة فرانس تليكوم. 
وأوضحت فرانس تليكوم أن رفع الرهن عن الأسهم هو خطوة وشرط أساسي لتطبيق الحكم بالكامل، مؤكدة أن التمويل الخاص بهذه الصفقة متاح وقد أعطيت لشركة أوراسكوم تليكوم كل الضمانات التي تخص هذا الموضوع، وإنه في حالة استمرار هذا الوضع بعدم إمكانية فك رهن الأسهم فإن شركة فرانس تليكوم تحتفظ بحقها في الدخول في مفاوضات مباشرة مع البنوك الدائنة، كما تنص شروط رهن الأسهم. 
وأشارت إلى أنه بناءا على البيان الذي أصدرته شركة أوراسكوم تلكوم بتاريخ 5 إبريل فإن شركة فرانس تليكوم تأمل في تنفيذ الحكم في أقرب فترة زمنية ممكنة، وبمجرد تنفيذ هذا الحكم فإن شركة فرانس تليكوم ترغب في دخول مفاوضات مع هيئة سوق المال المصرية لتقديم عرض عادل للأقلية والأفراد المالكين لأسهم الشركة المصرية لخدمات المحمول. 
من جانبها أعلنت شركة أوراسكوم تيلكوم أنها ألتزمت بالتاريخ المحدد لتنفيذ عملية بيع حصتها في رأس مال شركة موبينيل للاتصالات إلي شركة "فرانس تيلكوم" تطبيقا لقرار محكمة التحكيم الدولية بغرفة التجارة الدولية الخاص بالنزاع بين شركة أوراسكوم تيلكوم وشركة فرانس تيلكوم وشركاتها التابعة.  
وذكرت فى بيان صحفى أنها التزمت بقرار محكمة التحكيم الدولية، حيث تقدمت أمس إلي لجنة التداول بالبورصة المصرية لتنفيذ عملية البيع شريطة الحصول علي حصيلة البيع من شركة فرانس تيلكوم. 
وأوضحت أوراسكوم أن البورصة المصرية أخطرتها بعدم تمكنها من تنفيذ الصفقة لعدم تقدم شركة فرانس تيلكوم إلي البورصة بالمستندات اللازمة لتنفيذ العملية. 
ونوهت بأن البورصة المصرية أكدت في خطاب رسمي موجه إلي شركة السمسرة في الأوراق المالية الموكلة من قبل شركة أوراسكوم تيلكوم لإتمام صفقة البيع بضرورة الالتزام ببيان الهيئة العامة لسوق المال في شأن عرض الشراء الإجباري الخاص بأسهم الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول المترتب علي تنفيذ حكم التحكيم الصادر في شأن النزاع بين كل من شركة أوراسكوم تيلكوم وشركة فرانس تيلكوم وشركاتها التابعة. 
وأوضحت أن شركة فرانس تيلكوم لم تسدد قيمة الصفقة حتى أمس الخميس وذلك للتمكن من إتمام عملية البيع تماشيا مع اتفاقية المساهمين وقرار محكمة التحكيم الدولية. 
من ناحية أخرى ذكرت تقارير صحفية أن وفدا رفيع المستوى من فرانس تليكوم سيبدأ زيارة للقاهرة خلال الساعات المقبلة لبدء مرحلة مفاوضات ودية جديدة مع أوراسكوم تليكوم بشان الخلاف حول صفقة موبينيل، ودخلت تطورات الصفقة مرحلة جديدة بتدخل من الجهات المصرية المسئولة.

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق وبعد نقل الحراك ، يتم القياس :
الحراك الأول الصاعد لنمط measured move bullish   يتبع خط الترند المدور " المكسور" يستهدف ابتداء النقطة 5400 تصحيح 23.6% ، قبل اى عملية جنى ارباح للتصحيح ، وأعادة الشراء للتجميع للهدف الأول للحراك الأول  الصاعد 6700 تصحيح 38.2% ، وفى سياق مفهوم لدورات الزمنية وربط السعر بالزمن يكون الحراك الثانى الصاعد بعد تصحيح 8-6-2009 هو خط الترند المدور "المكسور" الذى يستهدف 7200 وهى تعادل النقطة 50% فيبوناتشى . وعندها النقطة 50% ، تجد الأرتباك يسيطر على الأداء ولآأحد يعرف اين تذهب بنا النقطة 50% ،  نقشها على جدران المعبد المسحور المهندس المعمارى سنهوت مهندس الملكة حتشبسوت على النقطة الذهبية  61.8% وهى تعادل 8750 تداول  تاريخ 5-8-2008  . مستهدف 2009 ان شاء الله .
ان شاء الله مستهدفات جميع الأسهم الصعودية لطبقا لرؤيتنا الفنية عن السوق هى مستهدفات اسعار 5-8-2008
وهى اقوى نقطة تصحيح التى سوف يمر بها السوق لقوة مستوى خط المقاومة على الشارت عند هذه النقطة الذهبية.
وبناء عليه مستهدفات القائد اوراسكوم للأنشاء
195
243
290
338
مستهدفات الوصيف اوراسكوم نليكوم
32.4 هدف تم تحقيقة على 23.6%
45
52
56.5
كلام بنقوله ان الشهادة فى الجى دى آر عدلها  40 دولار قبل الحراك الذى حدث على حصة تليكوم فى موبينيل بنسب ترجيح 30% 
القياس بعد الحراك=40+40*30%=52 للشهادة دولار ما يعادل 58 جنيه للسهم فى السوق المصرى.
بقياس الحراك مع أختلاف اى انماط قد تتولد فى الطريق على الشارتات كل الأسهم بلا استثناء على الشارتات تستهدف أسعار 5-8-2008 طبقا للنمط الفنى المحتمل حدوثة للمؤشر بالقياس  للحركة مع مفهوم الدورات الزمنية واسرار متناهية فيبوناتشى الزمنية 
0
1
1
2
3
5
8
13
21
34
55
89
144
233
الشارت ونقل الحركة للنمط الفنىالمحتمل حدوثة ،  وخطوط الترند المدور المكسورة ونسب الفيبوناتشى وضع الصفر% فى الأسفل و100% فى الأعلى ، والخطوط الزمنية لفيبوناتسىfibonancci time zones   [/QUOTE]

----------


## الغنيمى

الأيه اي سى سابقا العربية للأستثمارات والتنمية 
اختراق نقطة المقاومة 1.9 وبحجم تداول هو الأعلى فى تاريخ الورقة 48 مليون ، اصدم مؤشر سعر الورقة 2.05 خط الترند الهابط ، اختراق 2.05 يتحول سوق الورقة الى ثيرانى على مستهدف انماط التوافق ونسب الفيبوناتشى The Crab 
المقاومة 
2.05
2.24
اختراق ناجح 
الأهداف
2.65النسبة %161.8
النسبة 200% =3.1
3.38القمة السابقة على 224 %
الشارت ويخبىء أسرار الأنفجار حتى 361.8%  وتعادل 5 جنيه فلات 
[url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق
12-4-2009
من جلسة 4-1 -2009 والموشر أغلق على 4710 مكوننا على الشارت القاع المستدير  طبق مايكل انجلو ، اقوى انماط التكتل والتجميع للأستدارة وعكس الأتجاه . يستهدف فى الأجل المتوسط 6200 
وجود نقطة مقاومة قوية نرى انه  يحدث عندها جنى ارباح وأعادة بناء مراكز جديدة عند 5400 حتى 5500 فى الجلسات التالية يقنرب متوسط 200 وهو الأهم بالأهتمام فى هذه المرحلة من عمر المؤشر قيمته 5653 متغيرة للأسفل مع الزمن وأرتفاع المؤشر لأعلى ، وتعتبر المنطقة 5400 منطقة جنى أرباح لوقها على نسبة 23.6%قيبوناتشى حيث الصفر% على القاع 3380، و100% فى الأعلى 12039 
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

شوف الشغل فى السوق لأحد أسهم المؤشر ، سهم اسيك للتعدين نفس النمط الفنى القاع المستدير فى 4-1-2009 أعلى سعر 25.49
اعلى سعر  جلسة اليوم  25.59
متوسط 200 عند 34.71 تتراجع مع الزمن مع اتجاه الورقة لأعلى ، مستهدف الأجل المتوسط 
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
الأربعاء 15-4-2009
تأتى اهمية النقطة 4801 انها واقعة على نقطة التقاء مؤشر الزجزاج مع مؤشر الباربوليك سار ، و قد احدثت جلسات التداول من اوخر فبراير تقاطع ايجابى يعد بمثابة أعلان دخول سيولة المضاربين الى السوق ، ومع عمليات جنى الأرباح التى حدثت فى الثلاث جلسات السابقة ان اصبحت النقطة 4801 التقاء المؤشران معا ، وهذا من المواقف النادرة الحدوث ، ابتداء جلسة 16-4-2008 فتح على صعود واغلاق على صعود على صعود ، والمضاربة تبداء على رفع السعر معناه ان سيولة جنى الأرباح تعود بقوة للعمل بالسوق لمستهدف ابتداء قمة اعلى من 4980 
المقاومة التالية 5100 ثم هدف اول 5400 
الشارت ويحاكى سيولة المضاربين والتقاطع الأيجابى للمؤشران معا ، والنقطة النادرة الحدوث وهى التقاء المؤشران معا وان شاء الله يفلت الزجزاج الى الأعلى ويبق الباربوليك فى الأسفل وهذا الشارت من استراتيجيات المضاربة فى الأسواق المالية والعملات . التقاطع ايجابى معتاه المضاربة على رفع السعر . 
الخلاصة لامجال ابتداء جلسة الغد النداول تحت 4801 ، ولو حدث لاقدر الله اختراقها لأسفل ببضع نقاط نوصى بالتخفيف وعدم الشراء

----------


## الغنيمى

النغمة التوافقية للأرباح فى سوق الأسهم The Gartley 
شروط  النغمة التوافقية للأسعار والأرباح فى سوق الأسهم  سمعة النمط  تحييى ذكرى جارتلى ، ويعيد الغنيمى التأصيل الفنى للنغمة التوافقية ويحدثنا عن وصف النمط  المتكون من خمسة نقاط كما هى على الرسم XABCD  والشروط حاسمة :
1-الضلع XA  يجب ان يكون اكبر حركة تتم تستمر وبقوة نسبية  وفى اتجاه واحد .
2-الضلع AB  يكون تراجع بمقدار 61.8% من طول الضلع النسبى XA  النسبة الذهبية للمهندس سنهوت مهندس الملكة حتشبسوت التى شيد لها معبدا جنائزيا فى دير وادى الملوك. 
3-النقطة B  تقع على 61.8% من طول الضلع النسبى الشهرى شرط من شروط النغمة التوافقية للأرباح فى سوق الأسهم .
4-النقطة C  أقل من النقطة A  فى جارتلى البولش ، والنقطة C  أعلى من النقطة A فى جارتلى البيرش .
5-ولتحدث النغمة  توافقا عجيبا مبهرا فى جارتلى  البيرش والبولش ان النقطة D  لاتتجاوز النقطة X  
وفى جارتلى السوق المصرى البولش  EGX30 النقطة D  لاتتجاوز النقطة  X  ،وعلى النقطة 3380 كتب الغنيمى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين
رائعة شادى عبدالسلام شكاوى الفلاح الفصيح
المشهد الأخير
حضور موسيقى
طبول
ظلام تام
ظهور بردية 
كتب عليها
انهض فلن تفنى لقد نوديت بأسمك لقد بعثت
برديات من الحضارة الفرعونية لم نعرف كيف كتبها أو رسمها اجدادنا واللهجة التى نطقوا بها الحروف والرموز والصور ، تركوا لنا تراث نتغنى به.
وترك لنا مهندس الملكة حتشبسوت ، المتتالية التى استخدمها العالم الإيطالى فيبوناتشى فى دراسة جدوى المشروعات ، وتستخدم نسبه للأستدلال عن أسعار العملات والأسهم والمعادن والنفط والذهب والسلع. 
نسب للتراجع
38.2%
61.8%
78.6%
ونسب للتمدد 
2.24.25
1.618%
127.2% 
، ونسبة ذهبية 61.8% ، وكم كانت قاسية علينا هذه النسب وقارىء الشارتات يضعها على حركة الأسعار لمؤشر وأسهم السوق وهى تتمد لأسفل وتنهار فى جلسات متتالية حتى تاريخة 24-2-2009
بالأمس اغلقت اسعار الأسهم على انخفاض امريكا مرتبطة بيوم الأثنين الأسود ، وسوقنا مرتبط بالثلاثاء الأسود ، وسبحان مغير الأحوال فتداول العملات عبر الشاشات للبنوك والأفراد من امريكا فى المساء الى اليابان فى النهار ، وتداول الذهب يصل للقمة عند اقتراب الأزمة من نهايتها ، وتداول الأسهم يصل للقاع فى نهاية الأزمة ونحن لاندرى. مؤشر السوق انهض فلن تفنى ...  " اننا فى القاع ولااحد يدرى "  
جارتلى السوق المصرى EGX30  البولش

----------


## الغنيمى

نموذج الخفاش سكوت  كارنى The Bat 
الخفاش البولش
الرسم  
الخفاش البيرش   
التأصيل الفنى للنغمة التوافقية الأرباح فى سوق الأسهم نمط الخفاش  كما اشتقه سكوت كارنى Scott Carney  ويتكون النمط من خمسة نقاط كما هى على الرسم XABCD والشروط حاسمة :
1-الضلع XA يجب أن يكون حركة تمت فى إتجاه واحد بين النقطتان X , A . ويفضل رسم مستوى فيبوناتشى بين النقطتان .
2-النقطة C أقل من النقطة A فى االخفاش البولش ، والنقطة C أعلى من النقطة A فى الخفاش البيرش .
ويتم صياغتها فى الخفاش  بأهم شرط وهذا الشرط حاسم وهو ان النقطة C لاتتجاوز النقطة A
3- الشرط الحاسم النهائى فى الخفاش هو النقطة B يجب ان تكون أقل من 61.8% وتصاغ فى الخفاش بان النقطة B    الأفضل 50% أو 38.2% .
عند اكتمال نموذج الخفاش 
5-تحدث النغمة توافقا عجيبا مبهرا فى الخفاش  البولش ان النقطة D هى أقل نقطة ولااحد يدرى .
وفى الخفاش الييرش النقطة D هى أعلى نقطة ولااحد يدرى لآن الحركات الصعودية فى الخفاش البيرش تستهدف 
ابتداء 161.8% من طول XA والأنفجار فى الحركات الصعودية او الأنهيارات النزولية ، وتصاغ حسب اتجاه النموذج والنسب هى :
200% و224% 216.8% 
اذا رأيت الخفاش على الشارت حسب اتجاه النموذج المكتمل 
يكون القرار الدخول بائع على النقطة D فى الخفاش البيرش ، والدخول شراء على النقطة D فى الخفاش البولش .
وقد نجح سكوت فى توجيه التحليل الفنى منذ عام 2001 الى أعمدة الخفافيش على الفريمات الزمنية القصيرة  والحركات السعرية السريعة والتنبؤ بحركتات السعر بطريقة التجارة مع الفوضى ، وقد اشتقت تقنيات جديدة لتعظيم الأرباح فى اوقات زمنية قصيرة  بأنها متوسطة أعلى  اثنين من كل جانب عند الأختراق لأخر up fractals  الدخول بإختراق أخر فراكتل أب ، او متوسطة من أثنين من كل جانب لأخر او احدث down fractals  الدخول مع القصير  . وتم إشتقاق  اكواد برمجية " نظم خبيرة " تنكرر يشكل نمطى  للتداول الآلى فى مصفوفة التجارة فى العملات .
الطريقة لمتداول الفوركس 
اسحب مؤشر chaos fractals  وأختر Bollinger band Fibonacci ratios  وأختر PARPOLIC SAR  مع ZIG ZAG  تقاطع ايجابى ضع المؤشرات على الزوج  وتاجر مع الفوضى سوف تعظم ارباحك فى اقوى استراتيجية للمتاجرة مع الفوضى ،  ولااتحمل اية  نتائج .
والحمد الله ان الخفاش لم يظهر على شارت السوق لأن شرط '  B النقطة   تراجع الأفضل  50% او 38.2%  لأن 0.886% كانت هتروح ل 3000 عرفت ليه ان الغنيمى كتب مؤشر السوق انهض فلن تفنى نحن فى القاع 3380 ولااحد يدرى .

----------


## نور المصرى

كما تعودنا منك 
تعزف سيمفونية على الشارتات 
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## الغنيمى

29-4-2009
الغنيمى يتحدث عن:
النغمة التوافقية للأرباح فى سوق الأسهم لأحياء ذكرى جارتلى. التأصيل الفنى لنمط جارتلى  الأرباح فى سوق الأسهم ، والأنماط المشتقة من النمط الأساسى .
من خفاش بيرس جيلمور الى  سرطان سكوت جارنى 
الشروط حاسمة
الحراك على ورقة الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول
السرطان البيرش لسكوت جارنى
والأهداف المتوقعة على النقطة D
وجه سكوت جارنى التحليل الفنى الى الأرتفعات المتتالية والأسقاطات العنيفة فى نمط اكتشفه عام 2001 The Crab 
وفى الأرتفعات المتتالية وجه سكوت جارنى مستهدفات السرطان البيرش الى نسب الأنفجار ابتداء 261.8% ، وعلى ورقة الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول تجد الميكرات دخلت بائع على اول هدف لسرطان سكوت جارنى عند 215.8 على النقطة 261.8%.
فى جلسة 8-4-2009
ثم الدخول شراء على النقطة 127% فيبوناتشى وهى تعادل 170 فلات.
وتحد النغمة توافقا مبهرا عند الأستدارة والدخول بائع على D للمرة الثانية عند 216.8% تعادل 216 فلات .
عند قمتان يقف التحليل الفنى الكلاسيكى انتباه . ومن وراءه فطاحله ، ولكن سكوت جارنى فى انفجار سرطانه البيرش قد اعطى مستهدفات على النقطة 224% وهى تعادل 234 وتسمى D البرش بمعنى عندها الدخول بائع.
ثم اعطى شرط حاسم للنغمة عند الأنفجار على النقطة D  على 361.8% وهى تعادل 250 فلات.
ويطرح الغنيمى تساؤلا  هل الحراك على الورقة يتبع سرطان سكوت جارنى البيرش، ام ان اسعار اوراق الأسهم بالسوق المصرى فى هذا التوقيت كنوز مدفونة ونحن لاندرى. اذا كانت كنوز مدفونة ونحن لاندرى فالفراشات البرش على الشارتات او الخفافيش البيرش عند الأستدارة تتبع سرطان سكوت جارنى وفى جميع الأحوال الشروط حاسمة ، عند النقطة D 
وصدق او لاتصدق لايوجد ورقة تحقق هدف سرطان سكوت جارنى البرش عند النسبة   361.8% من طول الضلع BC  وتعطى أعلى سعر . فأعلى سعر للورقة بعد تحريك الحدود السعرية بقيمة الكوبون هو على الشارت 243 ، وبالقياس لسمعة النمط جارتلى ان الحراك فى مؤشر السوق المصرى بداء وفى اتجاه واحد ليستعيد السوق المصرى خسائرة التى أثقلت عليه وعلينا من جراء مااصطلح على تسمية الأزمة المالية الأمريكية وصالح الثمانية الكبار.
شارت الشركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول    
رسم سرطان سكوت جارنى البيرش

----------


## الغنيمى

الأسقاطات العنيفة فى سرطان سكوت جارنى XA B C D البولش bullish بمعنى 
1- عند اكتمال النمط الدخول شراء على D 
2- الشروط هى الأساس فى تكوين وأكتشاف النموذج 
3- السرطان البولش لسكوت جارنى نقطة اعادة الدخول لجنى الأرباح " انفجار الأسهم لأعلى " هى B
4-  نقطة البيع الآن " قمم الأنفجارات السعرية " وانتظر هى النقطة C " نقطة الخروج من السوق "
5- الرسم على الشارت:
1- ابتداء رسم مستوى فيبوناتشى بين النقطتان الذى حدث فيها تحرك كبير وفى اتجاه واحد بين النقطتين X، A 
2- النقطة D  تستهدف احد المستويات السعرية " اسقاطات عنيفة " بالقياس لطول الضلع BC 
3- الأسقاطات العنيفة من طول الضلع BC هى 224% او 261.8% او 314% وأخيرا وبهدوء قاع على 361%
ونغمة القاع ترتسى بهدوء وينخفض حجم التداول وبقل التذبذب السعرى على اى فريم " قاع ابتداء أعادة تكوين الثروة " الأرباح فى سوق الأسهم لجارتلى ، والأنماط المشتقة منه نمط السرطان لسكوت كارنى " هو الدخول شراء على النقطة D  وبشرط ان D تتناغم بحراك لأسفل 161.8% من طول ضلع بدء التكوين XA ،  وهذا الشرط هام جدا وأساسى للدخول المؤكد على D فى سرطان سكوت كارنى البولش .  وهذه مهارة يحسد عليها سكوت كارنى عند تحديد هدف للأسقاطات العنيفة ، تكون هى نقطة القاع D للدخول شراء على نمط بولش " ثيرانى" معتمدا على متناهية فيبوناتشى ، عالم الرياضيات الإيطالى ، لقد زرت مصر ، وعرفت ان المهندس المعمارى سنهوت مهندس الملكة حتشبسوت قد بنى مقرته خارج دير وادى الملوك بطول 161.8 مترا ، اسرار العشق والثروة .
الرسم

----------


## الغنيمى

لغتنا العربية مليئة بالإبداع 
شمعة اليوم التى ظهرت على شارتات الأسهم " فخ دببى" المضاربة على خفض السعر ، فى سوق ثيرانى " المضاربة على رفع السعر"
المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 
5575
التداول ثيرانى فوق المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200

----------


## الغنيمى

الحراك الصاعد
يكون شراء من بداية الرالى خد بالك ان جلسة الغد
يحدث تقاطع للمتوسط المتحرك الآسى 10 السريع مع المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 
عند النقطة 5575 
متحركة للأعلى مع الزمن ، ال هو نفل الحراك من الدببى الى الثيرانى
حدث تاريخى تحرك الدعم الى الأعلى 
الشارت
13-5-2009

----------


## الغنيمى

الحدث المتوقع 
الأرتدادة بشمعة هامر بزيل طول " تحليل فنى لوجستى " المقدرة على التنبؤ بالحدث . زيل الشمعة لايلامس دعم التقاطع 5575 لمتوسط 10 السريع مع متوسط 200 البطىء .لأقتراب الدعم الثانى والثالث ، بعد اختراق الدعم الأول 5930 ,وتحول الى اول نقطة مقاومة.
الدعم الثانى على مؤشر Standard eroor Bands
5792.45
الثالث
5654.19
الدعم الرابع 
5515 
أسفل نقطة التقاطع المتوقعة 5575 للمتوسط السريع 10 مع البطىء 200 
وبالمرة لتكتمل المعلومة للقارىء 
الخامس والأخير
5377.6

----------


## الغنيمى

التأصيل الفنى للنغمات السعرية التى تحدثها الفجوات السعرية .
وقبل الدخول فى الموضوع مباشرة نقدم الأطار العام للتأصيل الفنى لنغمة الأسعار فى سوق الأسهم تحت مصطلح النغمة السعرية للنوافذ او الفجوات.
وبداية القراءات التى قدمت فى الجابات ، او الويندوز سواء كانت قراءات غربية الجابات او قراءات يابانية النوافذ أو عربية مترجم أو منقول ، لم يهتم بالبحث فيما وراء الجاب أو الويندوز لتبحر فى أسرارها ، ولم يربط دعاة المنهج العقلانى فى التحليل الفنى بين الجابات أو النوافذ مع الترقيم الموجى .
الجاب أو الويندوز تقرأ مع إتجاه الترند الأساسى وبشرط أن يكون الإتجاه الأساسى فى إتجاه واحد مع الربط بالترقيم الموجى فى نفس الأتجاه .
الجاب فى سوق الورقة ثيرانى تقرأ الجاب فى الإتجاه الثيرانى وتدخل ضمن التركيب الموجى الثيرانى 1 او 3 أو نادرا 5 
الجاب فى سوق الورقة الدببى تقرأ الجاب فى الإتجاه الدببى لأسفل وتدخل ضمن التركيب الموجى الدببى 1 او 3 أو نادرا 5 أ
الجاب فى سوق الورقة تعريض جانبى تكون فى الثالثة وتصحيح الرابعة يقع فى منطقة سعرية للثانية أو أقل ، والتعريض الجانبى مشتق من السياق أو الإتجاه الأساسى إذاكان صاعد فالفجوة السعرية re-entry فتوقع إنفجار الخامسة ، وإذا كان هابط فالفجوة السعرية دعم رئيسى ونقطة إيقاف الخسائر stop lose وتوقع إنهيار بعد الإختراق لأسفل او الأغلاق تحت الفجوة السعرية.
فى جلسة اليوم 14-5-2009 
فى شارت ورقة اسيك للتعدبن الفجوة على الشارت 23.66 بمجرد اختراقها لأسفل بعملية 23.51 ، لاتلحق لا متلحقش دخل الهوامير ولم ال على الشاشة حتى 24.9 أخرعملية .
فتغطية الفجوة عند 23.66 كانت  re-entry  نقطة دخول جديدة للشراء . 
ادينا لحقنا وسمعنا كلام دعاة المنهج العقلانى فى التحليل الفنى بأن تغطية الجابات حتمية تاريخية على الشارت والجاب تم تغطيتها .
الشارت  **[/QUOTE]

----------


## الغنيمى

حوارات عن النغمات السعرية للفجوات 
جاب 7-10-2008
جاب الشيخوخة للترند الهابط  15.5 -17.5 وتوقع بعدها الأنهيار وال حصل حصل .
إحصائيا تغطى جاب الشيخوخة " جاب الأجهاد " بعد 6 شهور من الأرتساء على القاع .
ورحلة الهبوط والأرتساء على القاع اعطى نمط توافق ايجابى الدخول من D جلسة 
22-2-2009 
من سعر 6.46 رحلة الصعود الإيجابية كانت بثلاث فجوات لأعلى ، ولكن مع الأسف البناء لأعلى كان ضعيف لأنه اخذ شكل نمط الوتد الصاعد السلبى " فى التحليل الكلاسيكى" ولا يعتد الا بنقاط التماس ، وخد بالك يعطى خروج عند الأفلات من خط الدعم السفلى " نقطة التماس " كما حدث فى جلسة الأربعاء . وكمل فى جلسة الخميس.
اليابانين قالوا ان فجوة الأختراق الثالثة يفضل بعدها الدخول بائع بعد تارجت فى المتوسط 30% من نقطة الأختراق لأعلى وتحقق الهدف وتم الدخول بائع على الهدف . 
توجد فجوة بين 12.41 و12.55 الورقة نزلت اقل سعر 12.54 مهم تغطية هذه الفجوة لماذا؟
لأن 12.41 تعتبر نقطة دعم او اعادة دخول RE-ENTRY  وهى نفسها 12.41 اختراقها لأسفل والأغلاق تحتها نقطة ايقاف الخسائر .
لماذا ؟
لأن البناء الصاعد كان ضعيف وتعددت الجابات على الورقة وتم تغطية الثانبة والثالثة فى البناء الصاعد ولم تغطى الثالثة . وفيه حاجه تقلق ان جاب الأخنراق لنمط الوتد الهابط الأيجابى بين 9.33 و9.48 لم تغطى ، وهذه المعلومة تفتح موضوع جديد من نوعة لم يتطرق له احدا من قبل 
وهو جاب منطقة الضعف السلبى هل تدخل فى ترقيم الجابات مع منطقة الصعود الأيجابى .
على الشارت لم تدخل فى العد ولكن كحتمية تاريخية تغطى ولو بعد حين ، وهى النقطة التى بتغطيتها تعتبر نقطة re-entry دخول بدون أشارة لأن المخاطرة =صفر 
هى نفسها نقطة ايقاف الخسائر " 9.48 ، 9.33 "
الشارت الدولية للمحاصيل الزراعية 
ونرى :
ان نقطة تغطية جاب منطقة الضعف السلبى هى نقطة re-entry بدون أشارة لأن ايقاف الخسارة نظريا =صفر
وتتفق مدارس التحليل المعاصرة من ان جاب منطقة القوة تغطيتها re-entry والأغلاق تحتها نقطة ايقاف الخسائر .
اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت باسلوب بسيط رؤيتنا الفنبة فى هذا الموضوع المعاصر .

----------


## الغنيمى

الأرباح فى سوق السهم 
النفمات السعرية لأنماط التوافق 
الثروات من الدخول شراء على النقطة B
تتحقق الثروة من الدخول بائع على C
انتهى الشارت ال فوق .
نقطة ومن اول السطر 
بدء تكوين الثروة الدخول شراء على النقطة D 
ومحددة النقطة D على الشارت ال فوق 
الحراك الصاعد التوافقى فى اتجاه واحد قد بدء بالفعل .
الورقة فى مرحلة بناء الضلع  الجديد  XA
والنقطة A  هدف سعرى لم يتحقق بعد 
مقاومة 
2.96
3.42
هدف 
ثم حركة تصحيحية ، ثم الدخول شراء من B ثم هدف سعرى اعلى عند النقطة المتوقعة مستقبلا  C  " آليوتيا 10 جنيه " 
الشارت
العربية للأستثمارات والتنمية  
وسبق شرح انماط التوافق والنغمات السعرية والمستهدفات السعرية نمط سرطان سكوت جارتى البولش XABCD
والدخول شراء ابتداء النقطة  D
والنقطة D  هى عنوان المشاركة الأرباح فى سوق الأسهم لجارتلى صاحب النمط الأساسى لنغمات الأسعار بالأسواق .
البولش بمعنى ثيرانى بمعنى  شراء شراء ومتاجرة  والبيع على الأهداف القوية .
المتاجرة لمن يجيد ، والهدف لمن يصبر .
هذا الشارت عالمى ، طريقة الى داخل المقصورة ، الشارت على مسؤليتى الفنية ، ولا اتحمل اية نتائج ، فلا يعلم الغيب الا الله.

----------


## الغنيمى

بايونير القابضة
فى مشاركة سابقة حددنا الأهداف
الدخول بائع على 9.5
ثم اعادة الشراء والمتاجرة طالما الورقة تحت 9.5 أخر قمة .
الهدف التالى 
10.50
خلى بالك هما محترفين وعارفين ان الورقة لما تعمل حرف N اللاتينى وتخنرق 10.51 ال هو أختراق سعر مركز ثقل
 السهم لأول يوم تداول " اسمه الأنفجار والكنز " اهدافه 14 ثم 17 بس لسه بدرى شوية وانت فاهم .
خلينا فى المتاجرة معاهم 
اخر فراكتل دون 7.92 
الأغلاق تحته هيتعبونا معاهم 
اخر فراكتل اب 8.7 
الورقة متاجرة على قاعدة سعر الفتح سبق شرحها 
الشارت [/QUOTE]

----------


## الغنيمى

17-5-2009
مؤشر السوق
فى المشاركة السابقة تحدثنا بان المتوسط المتحرك الأسى لل 200 يوم هو 5575 " متحركة لأعلى من الزمن " وبتعتبر نقطة دعم استراتيجى للسوق 
بعد تداول جلسة اليوم المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 5581.79 
خلى بالك اقل سعر فى الجلسة 5598.61 
والسوق اغلق على صعود : 5640.28 
المشاركة بسيطة مجرد رقم  5581.79المتوسط المتحرك الآسى " ولكن مليئة بالأسرار" لمن يعى؟
السوق ثيرانى طبقا لرؤيتنا الفنية والحراك صاعد بشرط التداول فوق 5581.79

----------


## عياد

متابعة رائعة وكلمات أروع يا استاذ الغنيمي 
.
خالص الاحترام والتقدير لك

----------


## الغنيمى

> متابعة رائعة وكلمات أروع يا استاذ الغنيمي   . خالص الاحترام والتقدير لك

  شرفت صفحات الويب بمروركم الكريم ، وهذه المداخلة الرائعة تحفزنا على بذل المزيد من الجهد .
وتحية الى عناية الأدارة المسؤلة عن هذا الصرح المعلوماتى الكبير ، ويشرفنا ان نكون من أسرة هذا العملاق المعلوماتى " المتداول العربى" 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## الغنيمى

ذيول بارات السعر والأنغام السعرية فى أنماط التوافق
الأرباح فى سوق الأسهم لجارتلى والدخول شراء من النقطة B  
ذيول "اقل سعر "  لبار السعر فى جلسة الخميس 21-5-2009 على شارتات الأسهم فى السوق المصرى 
 تفسر فنبا على انها النقطة B  للأنغام السعرية لأنماط التوافق على الشارتات.
بعد الأرتساء على القاع وبهدوء 3380 ، وبداء نقل الحراك فى السوق  الدببى حتى النقطة 4800 
ابتداء النقطة 4800 بداء الحراك الصاعد وفى اتجاه واحد حتى النقطة 6050 ، هذا الحراك الصاعد فى المؤشر قد اعطى انماط توافق بولش  صاعد فى اتجاه واحد على شارتات الأسهم وتم بناء الضلع XA  
وعند رسم فيبوناتشى من بدء البولش الصاعد  فى اتجاه واحد حيث النقطة صفر% فى الأسفل والنقطة 100% فى الأعلى .
الدخول بائع على النقطة A  يعتد بهذه النقطة كاول موجة بيعة قوية للمتاجرة فى سوق الأسهم .
فقد حدثت الموجة البيعية بعد نقل الحراك فى السوق : من السوق الدببى الى السوق الثيرانى والتداول فوق المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 يوم وقيمته 5587.75 ، واغلق المؤشر على 5699.52 نقطة .
وأغلاق المؤشر على هذه النقطة قد أحدث  تراجع كبير فى الأسعار على شارتات الأسهم والأسقاطات كانت عنيفة فى الأوراق حتى وصل التراجع الى 61.8% أو 50% او 38.6% كأسفاطات لنسب فيبوناتشى  . من أعلى سعر .
والنقطة B  اقل سعر فى جلسة الخميس 21-5-2009 على شارتات الأسهم تعنبر RE-ENTRY  أعادة دخول شراء لأعادة تكوين الثروة والأرباح فى سوق السهم وهى نفسها  نقطة ايقاف الخسائر على شارتات الأسهم .
ولا يعتد بالنقطة B  كنقطة اعادة دخول الا بنقل الحركة  فى الأتجاه الصاعد وبشرط ان يكون اقل سعر ابتداء جلسة الأحد اكبر من ذيول بارات السعر  " اقل سعر " فى جلسة الخميس 21-5-2009 وهذا الشرط من شروط انماط التوافق البولش على شارتات الأسهم .
ومع بقاء خطوط  رسم فيبوناتشى على الشارت بكون المتاجرة ابنداء الدخول من النقطة B  تسنهدف  78.6% ثم 88.6% ثم 100% ونقطة 100% فيبوناتشى هى اعلى سعر للأوراق فى الموجه الأخيرة والمشار اليها بالنقطة A 
أمثلة للأيضاح :
 بايونير القابضة
 A= 9.5 
B=6.81
العربية للأستثمارت والتنمية 
A=2.9 
B=2.05 
طلعت مصطفى القابضة 
A=5.49
B=3.7
اسيك للتعدين
A=28.5
B=21.5
السيناريو المتوقع المتاجرة على النفطة 78.6% من الضلع AX  لمن اشترى على النقطة B المفتعلة بالأشاعات والأخبار السلبية والتحليل الفنى الموجه يالأشاعات من شركات السمسرة" من اشترى على اقل سعر فى جلسة الخميس ".
وفى حالة الأختراق لأعلى المتاجرة على النقطة 88.6% . 
والنقطة البيعية المؤكدة القادمة هى A " كما تم شرحها بالأمثلة .
وعند اختراق النقطة A  مستقبلا تكون المتاجرة عند 127% من طول الضلع XA  والموجه البيعية القوية التالية 161.8% من طول الضلع XA   " بيع وانتظر " على فراشة قمة .
هذا السيناريو المسطر بعالية شرط عدم اختراق المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 وقيمته 5587.55 متحركة لأعلى مع الزمن حتى تاريخه .

----------


## الغنيمى

30-5-2009
Flag or Pannent
الراية متوازية الأضلاع مسموح باختراق 5596.38 قيمة المتوسط الآسى 200 يوم ،  والأرتداد منها لأعلى سريعا داخل الراية المتوازية الأضلاع ، وتبقى المتاجره " المضاربه " بدون اشاره حتى نقطة التماس 5951 ، دخول بإشاره  ومستهدف صاعد حتى 7050
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

المتاجرة بطريقة الخفاش
التأصيل الفنى للنغمة التوافقية الأرباح فى سوق الأسهم نمط الخفاش كما إشتقه سكوت كارنى Scott Carney ويتكون النمط من خمسة نقاط كما هى على الرسم XABCD والشروط حاسمة : 
1-الضلع XA يجب أن يكون حركة تمت فى إتجاه واحد بين النقطتان X , A . ويفضل رسم مستوى فيبوناتشى بين النقطتان . 
2-النقطة C أقل من النقطة A فى الخفاش البولش، والنقطة C أعلى من النقطة A فى الخفاش البيرش .
ويتم صياغتها فى الخفاش بأهم شرط وهذا الشرط حاسم وهو أن النقطة C لاتتجاوز النقطة A 
3-الشرط الحاسم النهائى فى الخفاش هو النقطة B يجب أن تكون أقل من 61.8% وتصاغ فى الخفاش بأن النقطة B الأفضل 50% أو 38.2% .
عند إكتمال نموذج الخفاش  
5-تحدث النغمة توافقا عجيبا مبهرا فى الخفاش البولش أن النقطة D هى أقل نقطة ولا أحد يدرى .
وفى الخفاش الييرش النقطة D هى أعلى نقطة ولا أحد يدرى لأن الحركات الصعودية فى الخفاش البيرش تستهدف ابتداء 161.8% من طول XA والأنفجار فى الحركات الصعودية او الإنهيارات النزولية، وتصاغ حسب إتجاه النموذج والنسب هى : 
200% و224% 216.8%  
إذا رأيت الخفاش على الشارت حسب إتجاه النموذج المكتمل يكون القرار بالدخول بائع على النقطة D فى الخفاش البيرش ، والدخول شراء على النقطة D فى الخفاش البولش . 
وقد نجح سكوت فى توجيه التحليل الفنى منذ عام 2001 الى أعمدة الخفافيش على الفريمات الزمنية القصيرة والحركات السعرية السريعة والتنبؤ بحركات السعر بطريقة التجارة مع الفوضى 
التطبيق العملى
سهم كابو 
x=1.93
a=1.38
b=50% قيبوناتشى =1.66
المتاجرة فى جلسة اليوم على التسوية 
فيبوناتشى % 78.6=1.82
وكانت خطأ عند الدخول عليها بائع فى جلسة اليوم
اختراقها تم بحجم تداول على فذهب الى 1.93
100%=1.93 
الهدف متاجره = 127% فيبوناتشى =2.1
النقطة D
الهدف 1 =161.8% فيبوناتشى = 2.28
الهدف 2= 200% فيبوناتشى = 2.5
الهدف 3= 224% فيبوناتشى =2.62
الشارت
url=http://www.viafy.com][/url] 
الأنفجار
D=261.8%=2.85

----------


## الغنيمى

خفافيش اسيك للتعدين
الأول دخل بائع على 28.5
الثانى :
بناء الضلع xa
من 28.5 =x
a=21.5
ارسم فيبوناتشى
النقطة b=50% فيبوناتشى =24.95
c=22.15
 المتاجرة
61.8% فيبوناتشى =25.8
تم الدخول عليها بائع فى جلسة اليوم
اختراقها نقطة دخول جديدة
المتاجرة 78.6%=27
100% فيبوماتشى=28.5
127% فيبوناتشى=30.5
161.8% فيبوناتشى= 32.5
D=200% فيبوناتشى=35.5
الأنفجار
D=261.8% فيبوناتشى = 39.5 
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

3-6-2009
سبينالكس
فراشة
لماذا؟
لأن
النقطة B هى التى تحدد النمط التوافقى 
B=61.8% فيبوناتشى=2.18
الأهداف 
161.8% فيبوناتشى =2.94 وتم اختراقها بحجم تداول فى جلسة اليوم
200% فيبوناتشى نقطة متاجره =3.21
224% فيبوناتشى نقطة متاجرة =3.4
261.8% فيبوناتشى = D = 3.68 
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

حديد عز
خفاش
لماذا؟
النقطة B= 50% فيبوناتشى = 11.43
المتاجرة فى جلسة اليوم
127% فيبوناتشى =13.39
وصل حتى 13.49
المتاجرة
النقطة 161.8%=14.3
النقطة 200% فيبوناتشى =15.3
النقطة 224% فيبوناتشى=15.9
هدف اول 
261.8%=D=17
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

خطاب سيادة الرئيس اوباما 
وفجوة العقل العالمى
من ابرز ملامح الخطاب الثقافى التاريخى لسيادة الرئيس اوباما 
فقرة الحديث عن جمال وبراعة الخط العربى 
والخط العربى هو الخط المكتوب به القرآن الكريم شريعة ومنهج المسلمين الذين يؤمنون بجميع الرسل والأنبياء وان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ، 
سيادة الرئيس
تحدثت عن ايقاف الأستيطان الأسرائيلى فى فلسطين ، وان القدس للتعايش لأبناء ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ،
وان اغلاق معتقل جوانتانموا لارجعة فيه ، وانه لابناء قواعد عسكرية فى افغانستان ، او العراق ، وسحب جميع القوات الأمريكية من العراق عام 2012 
، وانه سيقف ضد كل من يسىء الى الأديان والرسل اصحاب الرسلات السماوية ، وان العراق وثرواته للعراقيين.
ونتسأل :
هل يسحب القوات الأمريكية وما تبقى من قوات التحالف من العراق ويترك سجن ابوغريب
وهل سيعدم كافة الصور الأرشيفية وصور التعذيب .
وصور الطقوس الوثنية التى قام بها جنود" بوش والصقور الأربعة " داخل غرف سجن ابو غريب.
سيادة الرئيس 
لقد قذفت طائرات التحالف كل شبر بأرض العراق
ولم تسقط قذيفة واحدة على سجن ابوغريب.
العقل العالمى يخاطبك لانريد غلق معتقلات التعذيب ، نريد هدم كافة معتقلات التعذيب ، وأولها معتقلات تعذيب الفلسطينين فى اسرائيل.
وهدم شعار الطقوس الوثنية " النجمة الخماسية " التى وضعت على اكتاف االجنرالات والطائرات التى جلبت العار والدمار للمبادىء التى قامت عليها المساواة والعدل . وضع بدلا منها ، شعار بلدكم كما جاء بخطابكم التاريخى الثقافى ، شعار الحرية والديمقراطية والعدالة والمساواة وحقوق الأنسان.
سيادة الرئيس
طيب لكم الأفطار الشهى عسل النحل والفطير المشلتت والجبنه والطعمية، وجبة افطار شعبية مصرية تعبر عن ارادة الشعوب الحرة لأنها تقاليدنا وعاداتنا وثقافتنا التى توارثناها عبر الأجيال .
وهذا الأفطار الشعبى هى ماكانت تقوم به امهاتنا وجدتنا جيلا بعد جيل ، وهذا الأفطار يعبر عن ثقافة المرأة فى تقاليدنا 
ومكانتها الأجتماعية والثقافية والتعليمة.
سيادة الرئيس 
حرية المرأة فى المساواة وحقها الكامل فى التعليم والعمل والأسرة ، وطبقا لمفهوم الأسرة بثقافتنا.
فالمرأة بمجتمعنا التى لاتجيد القرأة والكتابة لديها صوت انتخابى ، ولها حق التصويت ، وليس لها حق الترشيح.
سيادة الرئيس 
من حقك ان تحلم بمجتمع معرفة ، خالى من الأسلحة النووية ، ولكن لاتجعل الأحلام غايتك القصوى.
إسرائيل دولة نووية وجيرانها مناطق معزولة من السلاح التقليدى .
ومن هنا بداء الكره وليس العنف.
سيادة الرئيس
لقد طويت بخطابك الثقافى التاريخى مرحلة صراع الحضارات . فالصراع كان حقيقى ،
والمسألة كانت من يتعب أولا؟ هو من يدرك خطورة الموقف أولا ؟ وقد فهمت الشعوب خطورة الموقف والشعب الأمريكى قدمك لنا عبر صناديق الأنتخاب ، فمرحى مرحى بإختيار الشعوب.
سيادة الرئيس 
زرت وتجولت بالملابس الكاجول منطقة الأهرامات وابو الهول
ولم تركب الجمل!
ابدأ العمل
اليوم وغدا. 
ستدعوك الشعوب
على وجبة افطار
ثقافية وحضارية
ونحن 
ندعوك وأسرتك 
الى مصر
تتجول فى سيارة مكشوفة ، وعلى الأقدام ، وتزور الأهرامات وتحت سفح الهرم تركب الجمل.
فقد تعلما الصبر من الجمل.

----------


## الغنيمى

زيادة رأسمال بالم هيلز للتعمير بأسهم مجانية 
 البورصة المصرية  	الخميس 11 يونيو 2009 3:34 م        
قررت لجنة قيد الاوراق المالية بجلستها المنعقدة بتاريخ 11-6-2009 الموافقة على مايلي :-
1- قيد اسهم زيادة راس المال المصدر للشركة من 931.840.000 جنيه إلي 1.397.760.000 جنيه بزيادة قدرها465.920.000 جنيه موزعة على 232.960.000 سهم بقيمة اسمية قدرها 2 جنيه للسهم الواحد ( الإصدار العاشر) ، والزيادة ممولة من الاحتياطى الخاص و الارباح المرحلة وفقا للقوائم المالية للشركة في 31-12-2008 .
علما بأن الحق في التوزيع المجاني لمشترى السهم حتى نهاية جلسة تداول يوم الاربعاء الموافق 17-6-2009 ، بواقع 0.5 سهم مجانى لكل 1 سهم اصلى.
2- أن تدرج اسهم الشركة بعد الزيادة المجانية على قاعدة البيانات اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 18-6-2009 كما يلي :- 
( ص 1 : ص 10 ) 698.880.000 سهم (مدفوع بالكامل ) . 
3- ان يتم تحريك الحدود السعرية على اسهم الشركة اعتبارا من بداية جلسة تداول يوم الخميس الموافق 18-6-2009 طبقا لقرار مجلس إدارة البورصة في 10-11-2003 .
** أسهم الشركة من الشركات المسموح لها بتجاوز الحدود السعرية

----------


## الغنيمى

22-6-2009
مؤشر السوق
والأغلاق متراجع على 5864 نقطة .
والتداول فوق المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 على النقطة 5687.4 كدعم قصير ومتوسط الآجل ، يهم صانع السوق المحافظة عليه وبقاء التداول فوقه ، للمحافظة على تماسك السوق .
الشارت

----------


## عياد

أهلا بك استاذ الغنيمي  
أتفق معك في الرؤية الفنية ربما الفارق نقاط بسيطة ( 22.4  نقطة ) فقط 
.
عموما الإتجاه الصعودي أصبح في خطر خاصة مع تراجع الداوجونز بقوة خلال تعاملات اليوم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1221847-3010-post.html 
خالص تقديري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم

----------


## الغنيمى

23-6-2009
اخترق مؤشر السوق 5687.4 المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 ، واختراقها والأغلاق تحتها على النقطة 5620يتحول السوق فى الأجل القصير الى سوق دببى ، ويدخل عزوم السوق فى منطقة الأفراط فى البيع " منطقة الخسائر" وفى المقابل يوجد مشترى " الشراء يسمى شراء بدون أشاره" ، ودائما ينشط الثيران بالدخول شراء ليعلن ان السوق ثيرانى مازالت قائمة ، " حدوث تجرية على بعض الأوراق لأعلى " هذه التجرية لأعلى فرصة للخروج " لتوفير سيوله بالمحفظة . لأعادة الشراء من مستوبات أقل .
فاتداول تحت المتوسط المتحرك الاسى 200 ، بقضل لمن يحمل أسهم الدخول بائع عند اول مستوى نقطة مقاومة أو خط ترند مكسور او أقرب نسية فيبوناتشى .
فصانع السوق اختار التداول تحت متوسط 200 وقيمته 5687.25 مع الزمن تتحرك لأسفل اذا كان التداول تحتها ، ومع الزمن تتحرك لأعلى اذا كان التداول فوقها .
فالسوق هبط يشده عند محاولة الأقتراب من اول مستوى خط مقاومة قوى 6400 ووصل فعلا الى 6381 فى جلسة 16-6-2009 
وهبط لمدة خمس جلسات متتالية حوالى 760 نقطة وضع السوق فى منطقة الأفراط فى البيع، والتداول مستمر فالشراء بدون أشاره ، والتجرية على الأسهم فرصة للخروج .
وتوجد نقطة هامة هى 5598 عدم الأغلاق تحتها لايعطى الوكلى فى الأجل القصير والمتوسط أشارة خروج لسيولة المضارب ، هذه النقطة طالما التداول فوقها تجعل المضارب السريع فى السوق موجود لشد بعض الأوراق لأعلى لأجراء تجرية سريعة  ومفاجئه . فالأرباح فى سوق الأسهم تتحقق بالسرعة فى الدخول والخروج فى مرحلة التداول عند نقاط حرجة 
او فى ظروف مشابه للوضع الآن . 
ونأمل ان ينجح صانع السوق  فى رد  السوق مره أخرى الى الأغلاق فوق المتوسط 200المتحرك الآسى  وهى النقطة 5687.25
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

> أهلا بك استاذ الغنيمي  
> أتفق معك في الرؤية الفنية ربما الفارق نقاط بسيطة ( 22.4  نقطة ) فقط 
> .
> عموما الإتجاه الصعودي أصبح في خطر خاصة مع تراجع الداوجونز بقوة خلال تعاملات اليوم   https://forum.arabictrader.com/1221847-3010-post.html 
> خالص تقديري واحترامي لشخصك الكريم

 أهلا وسهلا بيك عناية عياد
دعنا نرى العالم معا من خلال
اهم مؤشرات السوق الأمريكية S&P500  اغلق اليوم على 895.1 بفارق +2.06 أخضر 
الناسداك أغلق على 1764.92 بفارق -1.27 نقطة أحمر
الداو أغلق على  8322.91 بفارق -16.1 نقطة أحمر 
مؤشر السوق EGX30
أغلق على 5620 
النقطة الهامة لبقاء سيولة المضارب بالسوق التى لايجب الأغلاق تحتها  5598
الفارق 22 نقطة بين اغلاق اليوم  والنقطة  الهامة لسيولة المضارب فى  السوق

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق
والأغلاق فوق المتوسط المتحرك الآسى 200 وقيمته 5681.32 كما هو واضح على الشارت ، والأغلاق على النقطة 5702.87  ، يعزز القول ان المتشائمين حتى جلسة الأثنين كانوا خارج السوق ، دخول المتشأمين السوق فى جلسة الثلاثاء " للشراء" يدفع السوق فى الجلسات التالية الى اختبار نقاط  المقاومة التالية 5750 ثم 5800 ثم 5900 ثم 6000  
والتفائل على الشارت احدثه النموذج المتفائل اليابانى نجمة الصباح ، ويبق ذيل شمعة 5425.29 دعم لحركة الموجه التصحيحية لأعلى ، وهى نقطة ايقاف الخسائر فى الأجل القصير والمتوسط .
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

الأسقاطات الهابطة العنيقة فى الترند المكسور لأنماط التوافق
خفاش بايونير القابضة XABCD
وافلات الأسعار لأسفل 261.8% فيبوناتشى من طول الضلع BC 
حتى 5.6
 والأرتداد ، ومحاوله  للحفاظ على دعم 5.81   ، والدخول شراء فى أخر نصف ساعة فى تداول جلسة الثلاثاء واغلق على اخر عملية 5.94 ، ويعتبر  قرار الهيئة بتوجيه التنبيه على بايونير القابضة بعدم الأقراض لعملائها فوق الهامش المسموح . جاء متفائلا لعملاء بايونير .
الشارت

----------


## be_cool

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## remo

استاذ غنيمى اريد منك تحليل سهم المصرية للمنتجعات
 وشكرا

----------


## Norton

الجمعة 10 رجب 1430هـ - 03 يوليو2009م تمهيدا لطرح المشروع
"طلعت مصطفى" المصرية تنتظر الموافقة على مشروع "نسمات الرياض"   
دبي – الأسواق.نت  
قال نائب الرئيس التنفيذي لمجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة المصرية جهاد السوافطة إنه تم تشكيل لجنة منح الموافقات من الجانب السعودي لشركات التنمية العقارية للمشروعات المقرر طرحها أمام التطوير العقاري بالمملكة السعودية. 
وأضاف في تصريح نشرته صحيفة "الرياض" السعودية اليوم الجمعة 3-7-2009، أن شركة "ثبات للتطوير العقاري" التي تشارك فيها مجموعة طلعت مصطفى القابضة وشركة الأولى للتطوير العقاري تقدمتا للجنة البت في بيع المشروعات على المخططات للحصول على موافقتها بطرح مشروع "نسمات الرياض" الذي تملكه شركة "ثبات للتطوير العقاري". 
وأكد السوافطة أن المشروع استوفى جميع التراخيص والموافقات، وتبقى موافقة اللجنة على طرحه للبيع، وتوقع السوافطة أن توافق اللجنة على المشروع خلال الأسابيع المقبلة.  
وتوقع السوافطة أن يشهد الربع الأخير من العام الحالي نموا مطردا في القطاع العقاري، مشيرا إلى أن "طلعت مصطفى" بدأت تسليم الوحدات في مشروع "مدينتي" منذ بداية ديسمبر/كانون الأول الماضي وحتى الآن.

----------


## الغنيمى

كل عام وجميع أعضاء منتديات  المتداول العربى  بخير بمناسة عبد الفطر المبارك
وان شاء الله سوف نتواصل معكم.

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق
21-9-2009
 ظهر اشتقاق جديد من جارتلى الأصلى على شارت السوق المصرى 
النمط 
bullish 5-0
pattren
جارتلى البولش 
مكتمل الشروط
وتصحيح النقطة B تعادل 113% من طول 0X
يستهدف ابتداء 7140
وتعادل 224% فيبوناتشى  من طول الضلع AB
والشروط حاسمة وقد تحققت واكتمل النمط ، والباقى الهدف 7140
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

> مؤشر السوق
> 21-9-2009
>  ظهر اشتقاق جديد من جارتلى الأصلى على شارت السوق المصرى 
> النمط 
> bullish 5-0
> pattren
> جارتلى البولش 
> مكتمل الشروط
> وتصحيح النقطة B تعادل 113% من طول 0X
> ...

 
مؤشر السوق
النمط كان مكتملا .
والشروط  كانت الحاسمة فى النمط  الصاعد 0XABCD   0-5 bullish pattern قد تحقق الهدف الأول 7121 فى جلسة اليوم 
19-10-2009
ونحقق الهدف على النسبة 224% فيبوناتشى بالضبط وكانت فى المشاركة بالأعلى محددة بالنقطة 7140
المهم ان الدخول شراء من النقطة D كما هى محددة على الشارت على نمط جارتلى البولش قادر على تحقيق الهدف الثاتى 7445 نقطة وهى تعادل 261.8% فيبوناتشى من طول الضلع AB  
الشارت

----------


## عياد

أهلا استاذ الغنيمي   نزول عنيف اليوم وأتوقع أن يتراجع السوق غدا الخميس ربما لمناطق الدعم 7000  ولكن مازال المؤشر يتحرك فوق متوسط أسي 200 يوم  خالص تحياتي

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق
4-11-2009
الأفراط فى انحراف الأسعار بمذبذب أعلى أو  أقل من السعر المتوقع يجب  أن يكون التداول على اساس إحصائي فى الأجل القصير . وبالقاء نظرة  عين طائر على مؤشر الأنحدار الخطى Linear Regression indicator  وسحبه وافلاته على مؤشر بيانات الأسعار EGX30  للسوق المصرى ، وتعديل وضع الإعداد التلقائى من 14 الى 7 لبيان التوقع  الآمن فى الأسعار خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة الأجل ، تبين على الشارت ان اتساع الأنحراف  المتذبذب فى الأسعار لأسفل أقل من السعر المتوقع حتى جلسة الثلاثاء 3-11-2009 .
وفى جلسة اليوم  يعد   الأغلاق على 7667.13 تبين البدء فى تكوين أشارة إستدارة على مؤشر الإنحدار الخطى بمذبذب اتجاه السعر لأعلى ، والأعلان  عن التوقع ببدء موجة تصحيحية لأعلى صاعدة فى الأجل القصير . بشرط عدم ملامسة نقطة السعر الأقل فى جلسة اليوم  6608 نقطة.
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

الشارت 
url=http://www.0zz0.com][/url]

----------


## الغنيمى

الأرباح فى سوق الأسهم
نمط جارتلى البولش والدخول شراء  من النقطة D
شارت العربية للأستثمارات والتنمية الآيه اى سى سابقا
4-11-2009

----------


## الغنيمى

رئيس مجلس إدارة "بايونيرز": الاندماج مع "بلتون" يهدف إلى تكامل الأنشطة بين الشركتين 
 خاص مباشر  	الثلاثاء 10 نوفمبر 2009 6:30 م     
كتبت - أميرة كاظم  
أكد منصور الجمال رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "بايونيرز القابضة للاستثمارات المالية"على أن الاندماج مع شركة "بلتون المالية القابضة" عن طريق زيادة رأسمال الشركة و مبادلة الأسهم مع حاملى أسهم شركة بلتون المالية القابضة يعتبر إندماج تكاملي بهدف تكامل الانشطة بين الشركتين .  
أضاف الجمال - خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذى عقد اليوم للاعلان عن آخر التطورات والخطط والتوسعات المستقبلية بين الشركتين بحضور علاء سبع العضو المنتدب لشركة بلتون القابضة - أن القيمة الاجمالية لصفقة الاندماج تبلغ حوالى 700.5 مليون جنيه ، موضحاً أن شركتى بايونيرز وبلتون بعد الإندماج ستصبحان فى المرتبة الأولى فى السوق المصري ليحتلا بذلك مرتبة هيرمس فى السوق .  
وأشار الجمال إلى انه من المقررزيادة رأسمال شركة بايونيرز القابضة بنحو 100 مليون سهم بعلاوة إصدار سيتم تحديدها خلال الفترة القادمة وهو ما يمثل قيمة شركة بلتون المالية القابضة وبذلك تصل حصة بلتون فى رأسمال بايونيرز نحو 17% تقريبا بعد اتمام عملية الاندماج.  
وشدد الجمال على عدم وجود أية دراسات جديدة فى الوقت الحالى نحو مزيد من الاستحواذات وذلك قبل الانتهاء من عملية الاندماج مع بلتون .  
ونفى رئيس مجلس ادارة بايونيرز الاستحواذ على إحدى شركات الغزل والنسيج والاغذية موضحاً بأن "بايونيرز " كانت تسعى للاستحواذ على شركة "العربية للالبان" الا انه قد تم إيقاف التفاوض معهم لعدم جديتهم .  
ويتمثل هيكل استثمارات "بايونيرز" في 99.9% من شركة بايونيرز لتداول الأوراق المالية مصر، 99.8 بشركة بريزما للوساطة المالية، 49% لشركة بايونيرز لتداول الأوراق المالية الإمارات، 25% بشركة بايونيرز القابضة البحرين، 99.9% بشركة أموال للاستثمارات المالية، 99.5% بشركة المستشار الدولي لضمان الاكتتاب، وذلك بالإضافة إلى 40% من شركة المصرية للصرافة والأعمال المالية، 100% بشركة بايونيرز- الإمارات، 100% بشركة بايونيرز- سوريا، 20% بشركة كونكورد انترناشيونال انفستمنت، 13.5% بشركة القاهرة للإسكان والتعمير، 75% بشركة "بنكرز" لتداول الأوراق المالية.  
ويتوزع هيكل ملكيتها بواقع 27.08% لـ"وليد زكى" العضو المنتدب للشركة و18.84% لـ"طه التلباني" و13.88% لشركة المهيدب القابضة، وتبلغ حصة الاكتتاب للقابضة 5% و3.64% لشركة وفرة للاستثمار الدولي، 2.03% لـ"جروث انفستمنت"، 0.23% لمجموعة مؤسسات الشعلة، 0.15% لـ"خالد الطيب" و0.25% لـ"ياسر زكى".

----------


## الغنيمى

مؤشر السوق
وخداع المتداولين بالنمط الصاعد " الوتد الصاعد المتسع قائم الزاوية Broadening Formations Right-Angled and Accending  فترة تكوينه ثلاثة أشهر من منتصف أغسطس 2009 حتى تاريخة 12-11-2009 قد اتخذ من النقطة 6500 نقطة دعم خط ثابت أفقى خلال فترة تكوينه ويعتد بنقاط التماس الثلاثة على خط الدعم الأفقى ، ويشتهر هذا النوع من الأوتاد بالمراوغة والخداع للمتداولين فالأسعار تفلت خلال فترة تكوينه بطريقة الأفراط فى الأسعار عند  الصعود للأعلى ، والأفراط فى الأسعار عند الهبوط للأقل . بمعنى لاتتحرك الأسعار وفق أساس منهجى أومنطقى او عقلانى ، وانما تتحرك الأسعار بطرق مخادعة ومراوغة بطريقة الأفراط فى الأعلى والأفراط فى الأقل . خلال فترة التكوين ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل . وعند الأرتداد الأخير المتوقع حدوثة ابتداء جلسة 15-11-2009 والجلسات التالية انه : عند اقتراب الأسعار من خط الدعم الأفقى 6500 ، ان يرتد المؤشر الى الأعلى وشرط التماس لخط الدعم غير واجب ، ويفضل المراوغة والأرتداد من قبل ملامسة  خط الدعم الأفقى ، كشرط مخادع من مواصفات انماط الأوتاد  االصاعدة المتسعة . , والسيناريو الأسواء  ان تفلت الأسعار من خط الدعم الأفقى  عند النقطة D  بدء فترة التكوين  ، وترتد سريعا الى الأعلى . وفى جميع الأحوال الهدف صاعد . الى القمة السابقة 7280 ثم جنى ارباح ثم قمة أعلى .
الشارت

----------


## الغنيمى

14/11/2009
مؤشر السوق
وخداع المتداولين بالنمط الصاعد " الوتد الصاعد المتسع قائم الزاوية Broadening Formations Right-Angled and Accending فترة تكوينه ثلاثة أشهر من منتصف أغسطس 2009 حتى تاريخة اخر جلسة تداول 12-11-2009 قد اتخذ من النقطة 6500 نقطة دعم خط ثابت أفقى خلال فترة تكوينه ويعتد بنقاط التماس الثلاثة على خط الدعم الأفقى ، ويشتهر هذا النوع من الأوتاد بالمراوغة والخداع للمتداولين فالأسعار تفلت خلال فترة تكوينه بطريقة الأفراط فى الأسعار عند الصعود للأعلى ، والأفراط فى الأسعار عند الهبوط للأقل . بمعنى لاتتحرك الأسعار وفق أساس منهجى أومنطقى او عقلانى ، وانما تتحرك الأسعار بطرق مخادعة ومراوغة بطريقة الأفراط فى الأعلى والأفراط فى الأقل . خلال فترة التكوين ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل . وعند الأرتداد الأخير المتوقع حدوثة ابتداء جلسة 15-11-2009 والجلسات التالية انه : عند اقتراب الأسعار من خط الدعم الأفقى 6500 ، ان يرتد المؤشر الى الأعلى وشرط التماس لخط الدعم غير واجب ، ويفضل المراوغة والأرتداد من قبل ملامسة خط الدعم الأفقى ، كشرط مخادع من مواصفات انماط الأوتاد االصاعدة المتسعة . , والسيناريو الأسواء ان تفلت الأسعار من خط الدعم الأفقى عند النقطة D بدء فترة التكوين ، وترتد سريعا الى الأعلى . وفى جميع الأحوال الهدف صاعد . الى القمة السابقة 7280 ثم جنى ارباح ثم قمة أعلى . 
شارت السوق المصرى  
وعلى الشارت 
نموذج جارتلى البولش الصاعد " الدخول ابتداء النقطة D على مشارف 6200 
ماذا حدث ؟
النمط الصاعد  حقق الهدف 7200 فى الأجل المتوسط وحدث جنى ارباح أعطى المؤشر سيكولوجيا نمط بيعى لجنى الأرباح واتخذ من المنطقة 6500 مستوى دعم أفقى " 
وجارتلى البولش   
bullish 5-0
pattren
جارتلى البولش 
ممكتمل الشروط
وتصحيح النقطة B تعادل 113% من طول 0X
يستهدف ابتداء منطقة 7200
وتعادل 224% فيبوناتشى  من طول الضلع AB
والشروط حاسمة وقد تحققت واكتمل النمط ، وتحقق الهدف حتى 7280 
والأمس 13-11-2009 
شارت السوق الأمريكى وعلى الشارت نفس  الأشتقاق الجديد من جارتلى البولش .
والدخول شراء من النقطة D  
والنمط مكون من النقاط 0XABCD  
وشروط النمط حاسمة وقد تحققت واكتمل النمط والهدف الأول هو 10300 
ونفس الأشتقاق الجديد من جارتلى البولش الصاعد 5-0 Gartlyey Pattern
ثم البرودنج المتسع الصاعد والهدف  الأول بقع عند  مقاومة على خط ترند مكسور تجد يائع لجنى الأرباح ثم 11000 مقاومة عنيفة حدا لأنها تقع على خط ترند مكسور ايضا ، نعم الداو الأمريكى على مشارف خطوط مقاومة عنيفة ، والبرودنج المتسع الصاعد المصرى يبنى خط دعم أفقى  عنيف على مشارف 6500 
شارت الداو جونز  
التأصيل المنهجى العقلانى 
نفس نمط جارتلى البولش على الشارتين ، والشروط حاسمة وقد تحققت واكتمل النمط وتحقق الهدف متوسط الأجل .
ثم نفس البرودنج المتسع على الشارتين ، المصرى قائم الزاوية ويدشن خط دعم افقى ، والأمريكى بوق ويجتهد فى اختراق خط مقاومة قوى .
موضوع يستحق بذل المزيد من الأهتمام بدراسة سلوك االمتداولين  وخرائط الطيات الزمنية" الشارتات ".
ونتسأل الم يرى الشارتات الخبراء الذين يتهمون انصاف المحللين والخبراء بالمنتديات باننا مرتبطين سيكولوجيا بالداو 
الشارتات ترد نيابة عنا فالداو الأمريكى  على مشارف خط مقاومة والمصرى 30 على مشارف خط دعم .
والف مبروك فوز مصر على الجزائر وعقبال المبارة الفاصلة ، وان شاء الله النصر لمصر .

----------


## الغنيمى

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الأسلامية  بالخير والبركات. وان شاء الله  نتواصل معكم فى اقرب وقت.

----------


## عياد

> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الأسلامية  بالخير والبركات. وان شاء الله نتواصل معكم فى اقرب وقت.

 وانت بألف خير وتعود عليك الأيام بالخير  في انتظار كتاباتك المبدعة

----------


## الغنيمى

*
22/08/2010
ارتكاز السوق المصرى على 6300 وهو نفسه متوسط  الخمسين يوم الآسى ، طالما السوق محافظ على التداول فوق نقطة ارتكازة 6300 ، يعطى دلالاله على الدخول للشراء والمتاجره وتوقع اداء جيد .
الشارت  *

----------


## الغنيمى

*  
31-8-2010
اسعار العملات وتأثيرها على السوق المصرى
الشارت التالى يوضح العلاقة بين الجنية الأسترلينى /دولار ومؤشر السوق المصرى EGX30 
العلاقة كانت علاقة ارتباط طردية قوية واضحة حتى اواخر اكتوبر 2009 
وكان تأثير قرارات ماجد شوقى وقتها ان اصبحت العلاقة فجاة علاقة عكسية ، مؤشر السوق المصرى يهبط  كما هو واضح على الشارت باللون الأحمر . 
وظهر على الشارتين علاقة هى الأقرب الى العلاقة العكسية فى التذبذب السعرى ، وجاء التوافق العكسى  القوى فى القمة فى مارس 2010  لصالح مؤشر السوق المصرى وفى توقيت  مختلف ، والتوافق فى القيعان فى توقيت مختلف ايضا . ومتوافق مع السطر التالى بان :
تم اقالة  ماجد شوقى .... 
ومن منتصف شهر يوليو 2010 بدأت العلاقة تعود الى علاقة الأرتباط الطردية والسوق متماسك طالما فوق 6340 متوسط الخمسين يوم الآسى 
الشارت *

----------


## الغنيمى

> *  
> 31-8-2010
> اسعار العملات وتأثيرها على السوق المصرى
> الشارت التالى يوضح العلاقة بين الجنية الأسترلينى /دولار ومؤشر السوق المصرى EGX30 
> العلاقة كانت علاقة ارتباط طردية قوية واضحة حتى اواخر اكتوبر 2009 
> وكان تأثير قرارات ماجد شوقى وقتها ان اصبحت العلاقة فجاة علاقة عكسية ، مؤشر السوق المصرى يهبط  كما هو واضح على الشارت باللون الأحمر . 
> وظهر على الشارتين علاقة هى الأقرب الى العلاقة العكسية فى التذبذب السعرى ، وجاء التوافق العكسى  القوى فى القمة فى مارس 2010  لصالح مؤشر السوق المصرى وفى توقيت  مختلف ، والتوافق فى القيعان فى توقيت مختلف ايضا . ومتوافق مع السطر التالى بان :
> تم اقالة  ماجد شوقى .... 
> ومن منتصف شهر يوليو 2010 بدأت العلاقة تعود الى علاقة الأرتباط الطردية والسوق متماسك طالما فوق 6340 متوسط الخمسين يوم الآسى 
> الشارت *

 * 
2010-09-01
ومن منتصف شهر يوليو 2010 بدأت العلاقة بين اسعار العملات الجنيه الأسترلينى / دولار ومؤشر السوق egx30 تعود الى علاقة الأرتباط الطردية والسوق متماسك طالما فوق 6340 متوسط الخمسين يوم الآسى.
حسنا ، السوق متماسك طالما التداول فوق الأرتكاز 6354.62 متوسط الخمسين يوم الآسى .
بعد تداول جلسة اليوم اخترق مؤشر السوق لأعلى متوسط 200 الآسى واغلق على 6493.28 ، اختراق متوسط 200 الآسى وقيمته 6455.55 ومتزامن مع استمرار بناء العلاقة الطردية بين الجنيه الأسترلينى / دولار ومؤشر السوق ، يعطى دلاله بالأعلان عن بدء دخول السيولة مجددا الى الأستثمار فى السوق المصرى .
فالأسهم تستحق الشراء والمتاجره آمنه فقد اخترق مؤشر السعر فى جلسة اليوم متوسط 200 الآسى .والأغلاق فوقه.*

----------


## الغنيمى

*
الشارت    *

----------


## الغنيمى

*  
 إدمان الذهب في الهند
لوقا بورغيس | الجمعة ، 3 سبتمبر 2010
من : الثروة اليومية 
كيف أصبحت الهند المستهلك للذهب في العالم رقم واحد  
بعد إلغاء قانون مراقبة الذهب ، فإن الطلب على الذهب في الهند بدأ في الارتفاع بشكل حاد.  
وعموما ، زاد الطلب على الذهب في الهند 174 ٪ من 260 طن في عام 1991 حتي 713 طن في عام 2008. 
أعلى 5 المستهلكين للذهب في عام 2009 
الهند : 480 طن 
الصين : 428 طن 
الولايات المتحدة : 263 طن 
ألمانيا : 134 طن 
تركيا : 107 طن
وانخفض إجمالي الطلب على الذهب في الهند 33 ٪ من العام الماضي حيث الإنفاق الاستهلاكي العالمي جفت في مواجهة الركود المالي في جميع أنحاء العالم.  
ومع ذلك ، لا تزال الهند أكبر مستهلك في العالم من الذهب ، سواء من حيث الكمية والقيمة.  
وفي العام الماضي ، استأثرت الهند وحدها عن 20 ٪ من الطلب على السلع الاستهلاكية العالمية من أجل الذهب. وهذا يشمل 24 ٪ من الطلب العالمي على الذهب والمجوهرات ، التي هي تقليديا واحدة من أقوى الأسواق في الهند.  
سوق المجوهرات الهندي واحدة من أكبر الشركات في العالم ، مع حجم السوق من 13 مليار دولار. ومن المرتبة الثانية بعد سوق الولايات المتحدة من 40 مليار دولار. 
أسواق الذهب في الهند 
وساهمت نصف استهلاك الهند من الذهب سنويا من جانب الطلب في أربع دول فقط هي : ولاية كارناتاكا وكيرالا وتاميل التاميل ، وأندرا براديش.   
أشكال المجوهرات الذهبيه نحو 80 ٪ من سوق المجوهرات الهندي. وخلال النصف الأول من هذا العام ، ازداد حجم ونمو بنسبة 67 ٪ إلى 273 طن. من حيث القيمة ، وزيادة الطلب على المجوهرات الذهبية بنسبة 94 ٪ إلى 10 مليار دولار.  
الهنود تستثمر تقليديا في الذهب عن طريق شراء الذهب والمجوهرات. لكن الاستثمارات الذهب الأخرى -- بما في ذلك ذهب الأموال المتداولة في البورصة -- تكتسب شعبية بسرعة  مع اقبال المستثمرين على ملاذ آمن ، وأصبح أكثر وعيا من فوائد الاستثمار في الذهب في شكل غير مادي في مقابل عقد بأنها المجوهرات .  
 صناديق الاستثمار المتداولة قى الذهب ثمانية ، ان التجارة فى بورصة بومباي قد تضاعفت تقريبا الحيازات من السبائك في العام الماضي إلى 11 طنا.  
ونما حجم الذهب للاستثمار في الهند من 264 ٪ الى 93 طنا خلال النصف الأول من عام 2010. ومن حيث القيمة ، واستأثرت الاستثمارات الذهب الهندي لأكثر من 3 مليارات دولار -- بزيادة قدرها 300 ٪.  
وعموما ، إجمالي الطلب على الذهب في الهند من حيث الحمولة بمقدار الضعف تقريبا ، وزيادة 94 ٪ إلى 365 طن. زيادة تبلغ قيمتها أكثر من 13 مليار دولار ، وقيمة الطلب على الذهب في الهند 122 ٪ خلال 2010.  
الطلب على الذهب فى الهند في النصف الثاني من عام 2010 ومن المرجح أن يكون ما لا يقل عن 25 ٪ أعلى من ذلك.  
المحللون في بقعة الصرف في الصين الوطنية نشرت مؤخرا تقريرا توقع واردات الذهب للهند  مجموع 600-625 طن بحلول نهاية العام ، على الرغم من ارتفاع أسعار الذهب .
ومن المسلم به بالفعل هذا المستوى من الأسعار ، وذلك خلال هذه الفترة مقارنة مع العام الماضي ، سوف يكون أعلى من الطلب. وكان العام الماضي في السنة الأولى عندما ارتفعت الاسعار الى هذا المستوى. هذا العام ، كانت أسعار حول هذا المستوى حتى يشعر الناس أنه قد كسر أعلى مستوى على الاطلاق. الهنود ليسوا بائع الذهب ، وانهم يشترون. 
الشارت 3-9- 2010
وتعقيب الغنيمى 
المتاجره لجنى الأرباح على النسبة الذهبية 161.8% وتعادل تقريبا 1255 دولار للوقيه 
والأنفجار السعرى على النسبة 261.8% وتعادل 1600 دولار   *

----------


## الغنيمى

*
السبت 4 سبتمبر 2010 
عين المستثمر
على متوسط 200 يوم الآسى على شارت مؤشر الداوجونز وقيمته 
على النقطة 10253.38 واختراقه والأغلاق على 10447.93 
الشارت  *

----------


## الغنيمى

* 
السبت 4 سبتمبر 2010 
مؤشر السوق EGX30 
عين المستثمر 
على متوسط 200 يوم الآسى وقيمته 6443.23 واختراقه والأغلاق فوقه على 6512.43 على اخر سعر وعلى 6526.41 على المتوسط المرجح .
الشارت  *

----------


## الغنيمى

* 
عناية ادارة المنتدى
الاخوة والأخوات الاعزاء 
كل عام و حضراتكم و جميع رواد منتدى المتداول العربى
بالف خير و صحة و سعادة.
بمناسبة اول ايام عيد الفطر المبارك.
اعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات.*

----------


## الغنيمى

*  
مؤشر السوق EGX30 
السبت 20-11-2010
والأغلاق على 6825.41  فى جلسة 18-11-2010 ، والتداول فوق  متوسط  الخمسين يوم الآسى وقيمته 6660.95فتوقع أداء جيد للسوق ،والأهم ان مؤشر الدوران الأرضى الذى يفسر عزوم السوق يقع ابتداء  منطاق اعادة الشراء ، بعدما كان يقع على نفس نقطة الأغلاق فى مناطق البيع ثم الأفراط فى البيع ، وبذلك تعمل فى الجلسات التالية منطقة الأغلاق 6825 منطقةاعادة الشراء للمتاجره والتريدات وكانت فى الأسابيع الأربعة السابقة منطقة بياع ، وبذلك كون السوق منطقة  دعم جديدة ، كما هى واضحة على مؤشر العزوم " الدوران الأرضى " SMI 
الشارت والمؤشران معا على اخر اغلاق وعلى المتوسط المرجح ،  ومؤشر العزوم .    *

----------


## الغنيمى

*
 1 ديسمبر 2010 
الشارت الأخير لمؤشر السوق ، والمؤشران معا على شارت واحد ، والأعمدة متناغمة مع قمة 15-4-2010 وقاع 4-7-2010 ،  ونقطة العمل على الشارت من قاع 07/04 /2010 يتم  مد خط ترند  ، و يمرالتماس  بقاع اعلى منه فى 20-7-2010 وامتداد خط الترند يلامس قاع اليوم 6611.93  اخر سعر اغلاق ، وبارات السعر باللون الأسود ،اما بارات الأغلاق على المتوسط   6682.61 ، وبارات السعر باللون الأخضر.
امتداد خط الترند يلامس حلزون السعر فى جلسة اليوم القرار مع بدء الجلسة التالية  ارتداد" ارتكاز  اجبارى " من اقوال جان يعكس حلزون السعر اتجاهه " طبعا السعر كان هابط ، يعكس حلزون السعر اتجاهه يعنى بالبلدى كده يرد و يصعد السوق . وحد واخد باله  ان  جلسة الخميس 9-12-2010  واقعة على اعمدة جان . اكرر مستقبلا جلسة 9-12-2010 .    *

----------


## الغنيمى

*
السبت 22 يناير   2011 
مؤشر السوق المصرى 
يعتد فنيا الأرتداد من منطقة 6614 وهى منطقة الترجيح عند وليام جان 
ابتداء رسم خط زاوية بقيمة 63 درجة من قمة 5 يناير 2011 وتعادل 7245.8 نقطة " وهى القمة التى اثارت جدلا واسعا فى اوساط التحليل الفنى تحت مصطلح قمة يناير ، او شمعة   السانتا كروز ، وهى شمعة متحررة من ضوابط ايقاع التحليل الفنى الكلاسيكى او المعاصر 
من حيث اتساع بارات السعر على   شارتات الأسهم قبلها صعودا عنيفا وبعدها هبوط  عنيف . 
والأهم ان الأرتداد جاء متوافقا مع منطقة الأرتداد عند جان ، كما هو موضح بالرسم على الشارت ، واتساع بارات السعر يجذب وينشط عملية المضاربة العنيفة والسريعة . وهذا هو الشىء الجيد فى السوق المهاره فى الشراء والقوة فى البيع . 
الشارت  *

----------


## الغنيمى

*
ان شاء الله نعاود التواصل معكم ...دامت اوقاتكم بالحب*

----------

